# أما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي ان يتطور



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته،،،
أما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي أن يتطور ؟؟.
هذا السؤال يتردد خلال فترة التعليم الجامعي بين الطلاب خلال مرحلة الدارسة الجامعية وبذلك يأتي السؤال اكثر شدة عند مقابلة اي مهندس حديث تخرج فيبدأ السؤال انت خريج اي سنه ؟ ومن اي جامعة تخرجت ؟ وكأن هذين السؤالين يخفيان تشكك في قدرته المعرفية وهذا ما يكون في اغلب الاحيان لانك من خلال التعامل تجد 
- ان الطالب خلال مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية ان همه الاكبر هو النجاح في الامتحان وفقط !!؟؟.
- اما بعد التخرج وللاسف كثيرا ما تجد ان المعلومات الهندسية قد تم مسحها مع الحصول على الشهادة الجامعية .
وفي الحقيقة لا نلوم الطلبه او الخريجين الجدد على هذه الحالة فهم نتاج سياسة التعليم الهندسي الجامعي الذي استمر منذ اكثر من 50 سنه وكأن تكرار هذا هذه السنوات يعطيها الحصانه لكل تبقى جامدة ولا تتغير قيد أنمله الا لعدد قليل من المواضيع الهندسية .
وسؤال يعود لما ذلك ؟ ومن وجهة نظري يعود الى اسلوب التلقين والكتاب الجامعي الذي يعتمد في التدريس فاذا دخلت اي قاعة للتدرس في الجامعه ستجد:-
- عدم جود خطة دراسة للمواضيع التي سيتم دراستها في المساق الجامعي واذا وجدت تجد العناوين فقط ومن اول يوم في قاعة الدراسة يكون هذا التوجية " ما سأدرسه لكم هو المطلوب والحل في الامتحانات مثل الذي اعلمك ......).
-ومن هنا يبدا الطالب بالكتابه ما يقوله الدكتور وليس بفهم ما يقوله وهنا فرق كبير في الاستيعاب والفهم فتتحول المحاضرة الى حصة نسخ وباخطاء املائية ( وهناك من الطلاب الاذكياء يقوم بوضع مسجل MP3 في جيبه ويسجل المحاضرة خفية وعندما يعود للبيت يبدأ بالنسخ ؟؟).
- ما ان تنهتي المحاضرة حتى يخرج الدكتور مسرعا وتبقى الاسئلة عن المحاضرة حبيسة النفس فلا تم السماح بالسؤال ولا تم النقاش لتعلم التفكير الهندسي المنطقي .
- ويأتي موعد الامتحان فيكون الهم الاكبر للطالب خفظ اكبر قدر للمعلومات وجواب عن الاسئلة بالامتحان بنفس الكلمات التي نطق بها الدكتور وحتى بنفس الفواصل ونقاط التوقف.
- ويأتي مشروع التخرج الذي يتوقع فيه الطالب انه سيعوض كل النقص والفهم للمحاضرات الهندسية ولكنه يفاجئ بان الدكتور ليس لديه الوقت لمساع الاسئلة والاجابه عليها.
والمعيد له شله يهتم بها فقط اما البقية فليس لهم الا الازتهزاء والتعليق فيحجم عن السؤال وما له الا احدى طريقين اذا كان محظوظا ان يكون له قريب او صديق يعمل المشروع عنه او الذهاب لمكتب هندسي او مهندسين ويعملون له المشروع مقابل مبلغ من المال.
ومن هنا نجد الخلل فالتعليم الذي يعتمد على التلقين والاتصال والتواصل مع الاستاذ او المعيد غير موجودة او مسموحة الا لصفوة القوم .
والان وبعد كل هذا فالنتيجة ستكون منطقية للمستوى العام لطلبه التخرج .
وللنظر للجانب الاخر كيفية التعليم الجامعي 
1- التواصل بين الطلاب والجامعة من خلال وضع المحاضرات على شكل افلام فيديو وعلى شبكة الانترنت بحث يستطيع الطالب سماع ومشاهرة المحاضرة والتجارب قبل المحاضر وتكون المحاضرة هي للنقاش والتفاعل بين الدكتور والطلبه وهذا الاسلوب موجود في الجامعات الهندية ( من مشاركة المهندس Anass 81 ) والتوصل مع الجامعه من خلال ال***** والموقع الالكتروني.
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in./courses.php?branch=Civil​ 
2- وضع المحاضرات الهندسية والخطة الدراسة والمواضيع التي ستدرس من خلال موقع على الانترنت وكلها يمكن تحيلها من ملفات Pdf والتواصل مع الدكتور من خلال ارقام الهاتف الخاصه به ومواعيد الدوام وال***** الخاص به ؟وافضل مثال على ذلك 
الدكتور Prof. Rr. Luis Prieto المحاضر في جامعة Folida International University -USA 
فالمحاضرات مطبوعه ولا حاجة للنسخ والتلقين وانما تتسم المحاضره بالنقاش الهندسي والتفكير المنطقي ومن وجهة نظري فان هذه المحاضرات كنز لكل طالب جامعي وخريج حديث واتمنى ان يتم وضع هذا الموقع في لوحة اعلانات الجامعية والجرائد الجامعية
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/​ 





​ 
3- المحاضرات الهندسية من خلال الستالايت (القناه الثانية الجامعية على القمر نايل سات) ولكن مثل هذا الاسلوب للمحاضرات خاص ببعض المواد ولا يمكن الوصول اليه بسهول حيث تبث بوقت معين ولا يوجد تواصل مع المحاضر.
ومن خلال ما سبق فان توفير المعرفه الهندسية يحسب الاداء للجامعات وكذلك يخلق التعاون بين الطلبه فبدل ما تكون حكرا لطالب وحده المعلومه يعم الفائدة ويتعلم العطاء بدون الانتظار للمصلحة التي ستعود عليه فكل شيء متوفر .
اتمنى ان اسمع اراء الطلبه حديثي التخرج والطلبه في الجامعات .
* تقييمك محل اهتمامي لتحسن الاداء.
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

والله عم تحكي كلام موزون م. رزق، بارك الله فيك.. 

نعم أستاذ رزق، أنا معك في جميع ما ذكرت بالنسبة لتطوير الخطة الدرسية الذي تتكلم عنه، وهو أمر لا يختلف فيه اثنان.. ولكن ألا تتفق معي بأن الجزء الكبير من المسؤولية يقع على الطالب وليس على المحاضر؟؟.. وبالعبارة الشامية (الضرب عالطالب).. 
ما سأذكره لك في مشاركتي هذه هي حادثتين جرت الأولى مع أحد الزملاء، وأما الثانية فقد حدثت مع الدفعة التي سبقتني في التخرج.. 

- الحادثة الأولى:
المكان: قاعة الامتحان
الحدث: امتحان في مادة مقاومة المواد
الأبطال: أحد الزملاء - المراقب
السيناريو: الزميل في قاعة الامتحان استصعب سؤالاً أثناء قراءته للأسئلة - الزميل ينادي للمراقب - المراقب يجيب - الزميل يسأل المرقب بأن ينادي له دكتور المادة حتى يسأله سؤالاً - المراقب يستشيط غضباً
اللغز: المراقب هو نفسه دكتور المادة، الدكتور محمد لطوف رحمه الله، وكما نعرف بأن مادة مقاومة المواد من أهم المواد التي يجب على الطالب الإلمام بها بشكل كامل، فهي تشكل الركيزة الأساسية لعلم الإنشاءات، ولكن للأسف الطالب لم يحضر أي من محاضرات هذه المادة!!

- الحادثة الثانية:
المكان: أمام لوحة النتائج
الحدث: الاطلاع على نتائج مادة الهيدروليك
الأبطال: الطلاب - دكتور المادة - مكتبة قريبة من كلية الهندسة
السيناريو: جميع الطلاب متفائلون بالنتائج قبل صدورها - جميع الطلاب متفاجؤون ومنصدمون بالنتائج بعد صدورها - توجه الطلاب إلى دكتور المادة - الاعتراض - المفاجأه بالبرهان القاطع أن النتائج صحيحة ولا مشكلة في تصحيح الدكتور.. 
اللغز: نسبة كبيرة من علامات الامتحان كانت حصة مسألة قام الطلاب بدراستها من خلال أسئلة الدورات المحلولة التي تباع في إحدى المكتبات القريبة من الكلية دون الاطلاع أصلاً على المادة (كما يفعل عدد كبير من الطلاب)، والنتيجة أن المسألة محلولة بشكل خاطئ ولم يدرك هذا الكثير من الطلاب

إذاً م. رزق أنا معك في كل ما ذكرت، ولكن العامل الأساسي في القضية هو الطالب، فإذا بقيت سياسة الطلاب على هذا النحو، لن تنفعهم أي وسيلة حضارية للتدريس.. 

أشكرك على الطرح الجميل للموضوع، وتقبل تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## aalmasri (10 يناير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك اخي رزق على الموضوع...وهو فعلا موضوع مهم جدا للمحافظة على مستوى خريجي كليات الهندسة اينما كان

واتفق مع اخي ابو الحلول على ان المشكلة الكبرى هي في الطالب وليس في توفر المعلومات...فالان مع توفر الانترنت والمكتبات الالكترونية اصبحت المعلومة في متناول الجميع...لكن قلة من الطلاب من يهتم بالمعلومة...والباقي يهتم بالنجاح بالمادة والتخرج من الجامعة والحصول على عمل...فهدف العلم لدى هؤلاء هو الحصول على المال...وليس العلم بحد ذاته...وهذه ام المشاكل برأيي

قرأت في احدى المنتديات الشقيقة موضوعا عن واقع التعليم الجامعي في مصر...ولولا ان اخالف قوانين منتدانا العزيز لوضعت الرابط الى ذلك الموضوع لعلنا نسلط بعض الضوء على واقعنا التعليمي

اشكرك على الموضوع اخي رزق ودمت بكل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

> قرأت في احدى المنتديات الشقيقة موضوعا عن واقع التعليم الجامعي في مصر...ولولا ان اخالف قوانين منتدانا العزيز لوضعت الرابط الى ذلك الموضوع لعلنا نسلط بعض الضوء على واقعنا التعليمي


 
أهلاً أخي aalmasri.. بارك الله بك.. 

ملحوظة صغيرة مهمة، أي رابط من منتدى آخر ممكن أن يكون مفيد لتقديم المعلومة المفيدة بطريقة أو بأخرى، لا يعتبر مخالفاً لشروط الملتقى.. ولكن تم التشدد قليلاً في الفترة الأخيرة نظراً لوضع الكثير من الروابط من منتديات أخرى والتي تتطلب التسجيل في المنتدى الآخر للحصول على الروابط، ومن ثم نتفاجأ لأن الروابط أصلاً غير فعالة، وإنما تم الوضع الاعتباطي لروابطها هنا دون التأكد من صحة الروابط الأصلية.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2009)

أما ان(الم يحن الوقت) للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي أن يتطور ؟؟.
السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس ابو الحلول والمصري على سرعة المشاركة ولو انني اختلف جزئيا معكما .
1- بالنسبة للمثال الذي ذكرته بان الطالب لم يعرف دكتور المادة ؟ واتفق معك بان هذا الطالب لا يستحق ان يكون على مقاعد الجامعه ولكن الست معي بانه ايضا اليس غريبا الا يعرف الدكتور طلاب مادته ولو لشكل الوجة وهذا الوضع يحصل بسبب اسلوب التعليم المتبع في بعض الجامعات بان الحضور للمحاضرات ليس الزاميا ومن وجهة نظري فان عدم وجود مثل هذا النوع من الطلاب بالجامعه افضل بكثير من وجودهم .
2- نتائج الامتحان في مادة الهيدروليك اليس هذا عائدا بان المنهاج الجامعي يكرر نفسه فالمادة التعليمية ثابته بشرحها وامثلتها واسئلتها منذ عشرات السنين وكأن العلم قد توقف عند تلك الكتب والكرسات ( النوته) منذ تلك السنين مما يولد الملل من المحاضرة .
3- بخصوص ما ذكره المهندس المصري بان السبب عدم الاهتمام بالبحث وانا اتفق معه تماما وهذا يعود الى الاسلوب التلقيني في التعليم منذ المرحلة الابتدائية ومن ثم الاعدادية والثانويه ونختمها بالمرحلة الجامعيه وبنفس الاسلوب في التلقين.
ويعود ذلك ايضا الى عدم فهم المادة بشكل يربط المادة النظريه والحياه العملية وهذا يتضح من عدم الفهم الحقيقي للمادة العملية فحتى المادة الاساسية وهي التصميم وفهم الرسم الهندسي وتصرف المواد ( التحليل الانشائي ) وهي من اساسيات التقييم للمهندس نجد ان الطالب يتخرج ولا يتقن الا بعض منها وبشكل جزئي ( وهذا بشكل والاغلب وللاسف ). 
وللخروج من هذا المأزق لا بد من اعادة النظر في المناهج الدراسية واسلوب التدريس وقد ذكرت امثله عمليه لذلك فبامكان اي مطلع ان يفتح الملفات لموقع جامعة فلوريدا ويطلع اي اي مادة درسها وما يدرس في الجامعات العالمية ؟ واترك الحكم لكم على ذلك .
لا زلت في انتظار المشاركة من طلبه كليات الهندسية والمهندسين حديثي التخرج.​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> أما ان(الم يحن الوقت) للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي أن يتطور ؟؟.
> 
> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس ابو الحلول والمصري على سرعة المشاركة ولو انني اختلف جزئيا معكما .
> ...


 
غلبتني والله.... 10/10


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع ممتاز وحبذا لو وزعت منه نسخ على جميع الأقسام ليكون التفاعل بين جميع الأعضاء(اتصرف يابو الحلول) وياحبذا لو وجهت دعوة لأساتذتنا في الجامعات المشاركين في الملتقى.
وسؤالي للأستاذ رزق كيف كان واقع الجامعات في أيامكم؟
وما هو المتوقع منا -الخريجين الجدد تقريبا-؟ لا أتكلم عن الحد الأدنى, لكن أحيانا يخيل إلي أن الطالب بتخرجه من الجامعة يكون متوقعا منه أن يكون ملما بال55 مادة التي درسها خلال خمس سنوات إلماما يمكنه من كتابة البحوث ونشر الأوراق العلمية...
لابد أولا من تحديد المطلوب وبناء عليه يتم توزيع الواجبات على جميع الأطراف


----------



## rwmam (10 يناير 2009)

الاخ الاستاذ رزق 
كل الاخوه المشاركين
اولا - ان الموضوع جرئ وشكرا للاستاذ رزق على طرحه للمناقشه
ثانيا - اتفق كل الاتفاق مع الاستاذ رزق في طرحه
ثالثا - هناك حقيقه لم يتم التطرق اليها بسبب الاحراج الا وهي ان الاساتذه في كل الجامعات واقول في كل الجامعات وخاصة العربيه لايهتم بالطلبه الاهتمام الكافي ويطلب من الطالب ان يعتمد كليا على نفسه في فهم الماده بحجة ان المعلومه التي يتعب الطالب في الحصول عليها ستكون غير قابله للنسيان ولكن ارى ان ذلك يسبب ضياع الكثير من الوقت للطالب من اجل الفهم الكامل للماده وبالتالي لايستطيع فهمها كما يجب او كما اراد الاستاذ
رابعا - الا يتفق معي احد ان الاساتذه هم اساتذه في الجامعات وهم اصحاب مكاتب استشاريه خاصه خارج الدوام الرسمي وفي هذه الحاله فان الاستاذ اذا اعطى للطالب كل المعلومات ولن يبقى شي له 
يمكن ان اكون قد توسعت وقلت الاساتذه ولكني اقصد الاغلبيه وليس الكل 
اشعر انه هناك انانيه في العلم عند الكثير من اساتذتنا الكرام وهم لايقدمون كل الذي يستطيعون ان يقدموه وهذا الشعور يؤيدني فيه الكثير من زملائي على مستوى العمل 
عليه اطلب من اساتذتنا الكبار ان يفكروا اكثر واكثر في ( على اي انسان ان ينشر علمه ليستفاد من لا يعلم )
اعتقد ان كل العلوم في الدنيا بدأت بالعلماء القدماء وهم كتبوا علومهم ونشروها واخذها الاجيال جيل بعد جيل وطوروها ولم يبدأ اي عالم جديد بعلمه من الصفر بل كان هناك اناس قبله نشروا علمهم واستفاد هو وغيره لتطوير العلم وكل حسب اختصاصه
واخيرا لا ادري ان كنت قد تسببت في زعل الاساتذه ولكن صدقوني هذا شعور الكثيرين خاصة واني حاولت كثيرا الحصول على معلومات هندسيه ممن سبقوني في الهندسه ولم يكن هناك تجاوب كبير ولم احصل على المعلومه الا بشق الانفس
والسلام عليكم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 يناير 2009)

طبعا بنشكر المهندس رزق على موضوعه الجميل

ولكن

بالنسبة لكلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة بمصر

فأنا أرضى عن مستوى التعليم بها

وبصراحة الكلية بتخرج مهندسين ولله الحمد

وقبل ما الدفهة بتتخرج كمان في ناس كتير بتشتغل وبتكون ناجحة جدا


----------



## aalmasri (10 يناير 2009)

للاستزادة...هذا موضوع يناقش التعليم العالي وبعض جوانبه

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=88041&highlight=%E3%D4%C7%E1%EC

وقد اضيف لعل به بعض النقاط المهمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى على الاخ ابو الحلول بتعديل الرابط في المشاركة الاصلية لموقع جامعة فلوريدا
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة مع انني ارغب في سماع رأي طلبة الجامعات او الخريجين حديثي التخرج.


> وسؤالي للأستاذ رزق كيف كان واقع الجامعات في أيامكم؟


بخصوص الاحوال التي كنا فيها فهي لا تختلف كثير عن الواقع الذي ذكرته ولكن في تلك الايام قد اجد لهم العذر فيومها كانت الالة الحسابة يعتبر من المعجزات وهي لا تتوفر لى جميع الطلبه فالعلوم كانت تعتمد على الكتب فقط وهي قليلة جدا وايامها كانت المراجع التي اطلاعها الكتب الروسية المترجمه للغة العربية وكتب الدكتور محمد هلال ومنهاج الجامعة الاردنية ( كان لي اخ يدرس الهندسية المدنية في الجامعة الاردنية) اما الجامعة فهي كما ذكرت اسلوب التلقين وهذا الذي كان متاحا في وقتها.
ولكن وللامانه كان هناك من الاساتذة الاجلاء الذين اعطوا ضمن الامكانيات وبلا حدود .
اما اليوم وبعد 25 سنه وللاسف لم يتغير اسلوب التعليم في الجامعات ( هذا من الواقع لان لدي ابن يدرس الهندسه في هذه الايام ولكن ليس بنفس الجامعه او البلد الذي درست به).
اما سبب كتابه هذا الموضوع لانه خلال احتكاكي بطلبه خريجين من جامعات مرموقه ومعدلهم في الثانويه كان فوق90% اي انهم طلاب كان لديهمم الاهتمام بالدراسة والحفظ ولكن ليس بالفهم وللاسف.والفرق بين الحالتين كبير جدا .


> بالنسبة لكلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة بمصر
> فأنا أرضى عن مستوى التعليم بها وبصراحة الكلية بتخرج مهندسين ولله الحمد وقبل ما الدفهة بتتخرج كمان في ناس كتير بتشتغل وبتكون ناجحة جدا


 
اسمح لي ليس هدف هذا الموضوع المدح او التجريح باي جامعه فكل الجامعات والاستاذه فيها محل احترام وتقدير وفخر لنا جميعا ولكن الهدف وبشكل واضح هو كيفية النهوض بالمستوى التعليمي والاسلوب للتدريس في الجامعات كلها بلا استثناء وكذلك تعريف الطالب الجامعي والخريج الحديث ان الجهد لا يقع على عاتقع الجامعه وحدها فقط فكيف افهم ان هناك طالبا في الجامعه يذهب لامتحان ولا يعرف من هو مدرسه؟؟!!!.
وكيف لي افهم ان طالب تخرج من الجامعه وهو لا يعرف كيف يعمل بحثا في الانترنت ويحصل على المطلوب منه ؟؟!!!.
كيف لي افهم مهندس ولم يقرأ اي كتاب درس به او اي مرجع او اي بحث او اخذ ايه دورة تقويه وبعد ذلك يسأل كيف نصمم او نعمل كذا او كيف نعمل كذا ...؟؟!!!!
وكيف لي افهم مهندس لم يمضي على تخرجه مدة خمس سنوات ويقول انني نسيت كل التصميم ؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف لي افهم مهندسا في الموقع يقول لي ان الحداد قد قام بتعديل تفصيلة الحديد ويسال هل ما قام به الحداد صحيح ام لا ؟
وكيف ...............وكيف ........................وكيف


----------



## باسم منلا (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
المشكلة أحيانا تكون في المدرس
الذي أنهى دراسته بمختلف مراحلها ثم بدا التدريس 
كل ذلك دون أن يمارس عمله كمهندس و دون أن ينفذ أي مشروع 
عدا عن كون المنهاج الذي درسه قد عفا عليه الزمن و لا يوجد له تطبيق عملي
مع احترامي للمدرسين و لهذه المهنة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يناير 2009)

حقا انه موضوع في غاية الاهمية ورغم السوداوية التي تضفيها مشاركة الاخ رزق (وهو على حق فيما ذكر) الا انها تعبر عن الواقع المؤلم الذي يعيشه عالمنا العربي ليس على المستوى الهندسي فقط ولكن على المستوى التعليمي عامة.
التعليم الهندسي (او الجامعي عامة) يأتي بعد مرحلة المدرسة التي تعرضت الى تحديات كبيرة منها:
- وضع المعلم الذي لا يحسد عليه فقد اصبح المعلم يطمح الى مصاحبة الطلبة لحماية نفسه منهم
فاذا ما انب المعلم طالبا فان القوانين لا تحميه....الى جانب ان راتب المعلم اصبح هزيلا واعرف كثيرا من المعلمين من يضطرون الى العمل بعد الدوام في المدرسة كأن يسوق تاكسي مثلا.
- المناهج الدراسية المدرسية ليست مدروسة على اسس علمية والدليل انها تتغير في كل عام.
- البطالة التي انتشرت في صفوف الجامعيين لا توجد محرضا قويا لطلبة المدارس لبذل جهود اضافية.

__ تحول التعليم الجامعي الى تجارة فقد اصبح انشاء جامعات خاصة يشكل مشروعا مربحا فيتم استقطاب طلبة من المستوى المتوسط او اقل من متوسط ما دام هؤلاء يدفعون المال بينما يحرم كثير من الطلبة المتفوقين لا لشيء الا لأنهم فقراء.
__ تحول هدف التعليم الجامعي الى الحصول على شهادة كمدخل للحصول على وظيفة والتي كثيرا ما تكون بعيدة كل البعد عن التخصص.
__ قلة وجود الحوافز للموظفين المتفوقين (ومنهم المهندسين) حيث تقدم الحوافز في كثير من الاحيان على اسس ليس من بينها التفوق الحقيقي.
__ عدم توفر الدعم (المالي والمعنوي) للافكار والابداعات الجديدة.
__ كثير ما نجد من المهندسين من لا يهتم بتطوير نفسه لمجرد انه حصل على مبتغاه (الوظيفة) وكأن هذه الوظيفة هي نهاية المطاف.
والقائمة تطول ولكن لا نقول الا تبا لليأس
* ما ذكرته اعلاه قد لا يكون موجودا في كل البلدان العربية فربما توجد دول عربية الوضع فيها افضل وفي اخرى اسوأ.


----------



## ahmed morshidy (10 يناير 2009)

كم اتمنى ان يكون التدريس عن طريق الابحاث حيث يقوم الطالب بالاطلاع على الموضوع المنوط به ثم يقوم بعمل تقرير به ويتم المناقشة بينه وبين المحاضر والاستغناء عن اسلوب التلقين وقيام المحاضر بشرح كل كلمة فى المنهج.

ارى ان المشكلة فى الطلاب, الطالب لايريد ان يعمل عقله فى البحث عن المعلومة ولربما لانه لم يتعود على ذلك منذ المرحلة المدرسية لذلك نجد تأفف الطلاب من التقارير المطلوبة فى المرحلة الجامعية.
والذى يؤكد ذلك هو لجوء الطلاب فى الجامعة الى الدروس الخصوصية طلبا فى تلقين اكثر بل والبحث عن من يقوم بالترجمة المنهج !!!!

للاسف المشكلة جذرية وتتطلب تأسيسا منذ المرحلة المدرسية


----------



## هادي المهندس (10 يناير 2009)

*الحل هو ..... الطالب ثم الاستاذ ................*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع المهم جدا بل الاساسي للدراسه في الجامعات , واخص م. رزق على استباقه بالموضوع .

اولا الجدير بالذكر ان الموضوع مناصفه مابين الطالب واستاذه , لاننا وكما نعلم ان في الفصل الدراسي طالب متميز عن اقرانه بل هناك طلاب لا اقصد فقط التميز بالماده فقط دون التبحر بها وفهمها على المستوى الهندسي والعكس صحيح , هذا جانب .
والجانب الاهم هو ان الطالب بدخوله الجامعه لا يدرك مستقبله وكيف سيكون هو( دخل الجامعه ليتخرج) هنا تبدا القصه التي يجب ان يكون راويها الاستاذ لانه خاض التجربه لذا يجب ان يوثق هذه المعلومات ويهدي بها الطالب وينيره بطريقه وانا لا اقصد فقط الماده العلميه فقط بل طريقه التعرف على الماده العلميه واتخاذها طريقه للنجاح فقط , بل توجيههم واقناعهم بما يدرسوه هو ما يطوروا به مستقبلهم وكذلك يكون لهم الرزق بما ياهلهم كمهندسين ناجحين والا فلا . 

والجانب الاخر وهو المهم بعد المرحله الثانيه المفروض جعل الطلاب يواجهون الواقع بذهابهم الى مشاريع وابداء الاراء وكيفيه التنفيذ , وكذلك المرحله الثالثه والرابعه واطلاعهم على مشروع وجعلهم يبدون الرائي بصحه التصميم يعني اطلاعهم على ما سوف يكونون بالمستقبل وما تواجههم من مسؤوليه حتميه كمهندس .

لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم لكن في صدري الكثير من الاشياء التي واجهتها خلال مرحله دراستي من نقص بالمعلومات وسببها الاساتذه حيث كانوا يدرسوننا كي ننجح حتى انصدمنا بالواقع .


اتمنى اني وضعت يدي على الجرح .

بصراحه اتمنى ان يستفاد الطلاب منه , واتمنى لو يتم عمل لجان لتوصيل هذه المعلومات الى الطلبه او اي عمل يتم به ايصال ما يستفادون منه كي يقوموا بالشئ الصحيح الصحي لهم لجعل بيئه هندسيه صحيه .
وبصراحه اني حاولت واحاول لكوني عضوا بلجنه في احدى الجامعات الهندسيه في الامارات واحاول دائما توصيل افكاري لمصلحتهم .

والله المستعان 



مع تحياتي واعتزازي بالجميع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسمح لي أستاذ رزق أن ألخص ما ذكره الأساتذة والإخوة الأفاضل
حتى الان أطراف القضية:
1-الطالب.
2-طاقم الأساتذة(ويدخل فيه أستاذ المادة والمعيدون).
3-المنهج الذي يدرس.
4-الوسائل (ويدخل فيه المراجع والادوات المساعدة كالنت وغيره).
5-أسلوب تدريس المادة.
6-الوضع الاقتصادي,السياسات...الخ


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (10 يناير 2009)

موضوع مميز ونقاش ذو شجون 
اذا كان لي ان اتحدث عن تجربتي 
فانا كنت متابع لجامعة ستانفورد بشكل هائل حيث كانت اقوم بدراسة كل المواد في تخصص من موقعهم وكذلك المحاضرات التي عبر الانترنت ....وقد افادتني بشكل كبير في تخصصي ..وليس في تحصيلي العلمي !!!!
اذكر ما حييت اني قمت بحل سؤال بطريقه مختصره جدا ... وكانت النتيجه صفر ..وعند المراجعه ضرب الدكتور على الكتاب المقرر و قال لي this is your bible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
طبعا من بعدها لم اتفق معه بتاتا ........... 
اليوم في معظم الجامعات الفلسطينيه هناك تدخل للانترنت في المساقات والتواصل بين الطلاب و الاساتذه ..لكن ليس الى الدرجه التي وصل اليها الغرب طبعا........
كانت فكرتي في مشروع تخرجي هي تحويل الجامعه الى نظام الجامعات الغربيه في التعليم و الدعم التعليمي ...لكن كان الاعتراض اقوى مما كنت اتوقع انا وزميلي بالمشروع 
-------------------------------
الان انا ادرس في مدرسه صناعيه ولدينا اتجاهات وخطوات عمليه من اجل تحديث الطرق التعليميه بشكل واضح وصريح ....ولكن كالعاده هو جهد فردي منا بدون دعم وزاري !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

تحية طيبة للمتحاورين الكرام 


يمكنكم أن تعتبروا أنني من المهندسين حديثي التخرج ، اختصاص ( هندسة صناعات غذائية ) 
وأنا أؤيد كثيراً مما تفضلتم به ، والعبء فعلاً على الطالب أكبر ، ولكن في حال وجد أستاذ ومحاضر قوي بمعلوماته ناجح بأسلوبه في توصيل المعلومة العلمية ، فكم سيوفر على طلابه ويخفف العبء عليهم ؟


يا جماعة الخير .. 
انا أذكر من دكاترتنا والله كانوا يقرؤون من أوراقهم - نحن في حصة قراءة وإملاء - جربنا نسأل الدكتور مرة عن بعض الاستفسارات ، هو عاجز عن الإجابة حتى المسائل حلها منقول من المراجع !
وكنت من الطلاب الحريصين على حضور المحاضرات ، لكنني عندما أصطدم بامثال هؤلاء كنت أفضل استغلال وقت المحاضرة بالمذاكرة وأصورها من الموجودين لأنها نفس الإملاء عند الجميع ولاجديد فيها .




كليات الهندسة - كليات عملية - 


بمعنى مهما قرأت ومهما تعلمت بمفردك ، أنت بحاجة للتجربة والالتحام بالواقع خصوصاً في مجالات التحاليل المخبرية ، يعني مهما تأملت الأجهزة الحديثة بالصور واستوعبت آلية التشغيل وطرق إجراء التجربة ، ستجد أنك عندما تمارس هذه التجربة في المخبر ستستكمل خبرة واقعية عملية ، تعجز الكتب عن إعطائها لنا .

إلى اللحظة الراهنة ...
هناك ضعف في ربط الهندسة والجامعات ( كمؤسسات علمية ) بالصناعة والمعامل ، الكتب فيها معلومات ربما تكون مثالية ، الواقع ليس بهذه المثالية والمشكلات التي تواجهها في أرض العمل تعطيك خبرة كبيرة ، بما فيها التعامل مع الناس ، مع الآلة - مرة شخص أخبرني أنه من صوت الآلة : بحكم خبرته الطويلة يدرك أنها وصلت لمرحلة استقرار في العمل أو أنها بحاجة لصيانة وبإمكانه توقع مكان العطل ، وغالباً ما تصيب توقعاته - وهذا نحن كخريجين جدد لا ندركه ، والله أني كنت متخيلة بعض التجهيزات في الصناعات الغذائية كما لاحظت في الكتب بطريقة وعندما رأيتها في المعمل لم أعرف أن هذا التجهيز هو لذاك الرسم ! 

الإنسان مهما تعلم سيظل ما نجهله حتى في اختصاصنا أكثر بكثير مما نعرفه ....

دمتم جميعاً بخير...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع والاهتمام به.
اتفق تماما معالمهندس رائد الجمال و هادي المهندس بكل ما ذكرة ولذلك عندما اطلعت وبطريق الصدفة على موقع جامعة فلوريدا وللحقيقة اقولها ان قمت بتحميل كل ما في الموقع حتى اسماء دفعة الطلاب ومن اطلعت على كل ما تم تمحميله وعادت ذكريات ما كنا ندرسة وما يدرسه الطلبه في الجامعات العربية وما يدرس في الجامعات العالمية والفرق الكبير في طريقتي التدريس فلسنا بحاجة لكتبه في القاعه ولسنا بحاجة لحفظة معلومات ولكننا بحاجة الى معرفة الطريقة التي نحصل فيها على المعلومه " لا تعطة سمكا بل عمله كيف يصطاد السمك " وهناك شيء مميز بطريقة شرح المعلومات وربطها بالواقع .
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم/ م. رزق حجاوي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما تطرقت إليه وبأدق الأوصاف والتفاصيل يتكرر في كل الجامعات العربية... وهو عبارة عن سيناريو موحد تم توزيعه على هذه الجامعات وقد أتفق جميع المخرجين العرب"أقصد الأساتذة العرب" على تكرار عرضه وبنفس الأسلوب مع فارق تغير الوجوه واللهجات ومواقع التصوير.... وهذا يطرح علينا سؤال مهم: لماذا؟

سيكون لي بإذن الله وتوفيقه طرح آخر في هذا الموضوع، سأحكي فيه عن تجربة قديمة متجددة أقوم بتنفيذها حاليا من واقع البحث عن حلول للخروج من هذه الأزمة التعليمية ومن ورائها أزمة ممارسة المهنة.

نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد​


----------



## زينه (10 يناير 2009)

*انا معكم قلبا وقالبا ..

انا طالبه والمس بششده ما تقولوه ..

بس بصراحه انا ساعات بشوف العكس ..
الدكتور هو اللى عايز الناس تسال بس الناس ساكته ومحدش بيتكلم 

ليه بقى ؟؟

اقولكم 

علشان عملوا نظام عبقرى 

ان الطالب اللى هيغيب اكتر من 25 % من محاضرات المادهه ميدخلش الامتحان بتاعها ...

وعليه فان الناس بقت تيجى علشان الغيا ب

والعدد كتر فى القاعه 

والناس فيه منها مش عايز يسمع حاجه اصلا وجاى علشان الغياب مش اكتر ..

انا صراحه ارى انه شىء فاشل 

اذا حدا وصل لمرحله الجامعه ومش عارف فين مصلحته ومش هيحضر علشان يستفيد 

يقعد فى بيته احسن ..

المنظومه التعليميه معقده للغايه ويدخل فيه عناصر كتير جدا جدا ..


*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 يناير 2009)

*العمل الحرفي في ممارسة مهنة العمارة.... الدوافع والنتائج*

​إنطلاقة/ 
نتفق جميعا على أن التعليم في مختلف مراحله بصفة عامة والتعليم الهندسي بصفة خاصة ما هو إلا سبب أو وسيلة لغاية أكبر وهي تأهيل الكوادر المتخصصة في جميع مجالات الحياة والتي من شأنها أن تسهم في رقي البلد وتطوره.

تمهيد/
إن العمل المعماري بطبيعته هو نتاج لجهد جماعي بالدرجة الأولى، ولا يزال في الدول المتقدمة يأخذ هذا المنحى ولا ينحرف عنه وخصوصا في مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية، لتعويد طالب العمارة على هذا المبدأ.

ومما يؤسف له أن العمل المعماري في بعض البلاد العربية يؤسس لفردية مقيته مبنية على التنافس غير الشريف وعلى حشو عقلية طالب العمارة بمعلومات جوفاء لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع ولا تؤسس في مستقبلها لحركة معمارية ناضجة. كما يغلب على منهجها العقيم غياب التأصيل لقيم حضارية أو منهج فكري يعين الطالب على تحديد اتجاهه الصحيح في مستقبله المعماري وممارسته للمهنة.

لهذا أصبح ديدن المعماري بعد تخرجه وهمه الوحيد السعي الحثيت لتأكيد شخصيته المتفردة وتحقيق أحلامه الشخصية على حساب روح العمل الجماعي والهم الواحد المشترك الذي يصب في مصلحة أمته ويحفظ عليها كيانها وهويتها وقيمها.... مثلما أصبح ديدنه، اللاهاث وراء سراب آخر الصرعات المعمارية ومحاولة إستنساخها ومجاراتها .

هذا الأمر ولّد حالة دائمة ومستعصية عند تخرج الطالب وانطلاقه إلى مرحلة جديدة وهي ممارسة المهنة، وتحديدا عند شروعه في العمل المكتبي الهندسي ليأخذ تفكيره منحيين/

أولهما: رفضه لفكرة الانظمام لمكاتب هندسية استشارية يكتسب من خلالها تجربة تعينه على زيادة حصيلته المعرفية وخبرته الميدانية. وفي أحسن الأحوال تكون هذه المكاتب مرحلة إنتقالية مؤقته- لا تزيد مدتها في أحسن الأحوال عن السنة- وهي تسبق فكرة تأسيس مكتبه الخاص.... وذلك يعود بالدرجة الأولى لعدم ثقته في كفاءة القائمين عليه من الناحية الفكرية والتصميمية. ولعدم قابليته بالأساس لتبني أي منهج فكري. فهذا الأمر غير وارد عنده.

والثانية: حلمه المتسارع لتأسيس مكتب هندسي خاص به يمارس من خلاله مزاولة المهنة وتقديم تصاميمه للزبائن وهدفه الأول والأخير الإثراء السريع، ليشبع حاجاته الاستهلاكية دون النظر لعواقب ما يقدمه ما دام قد اسحوذ على رضى زبائنه.

ولأن تأسيس المكاتب الهندسية من الناحية القانونية يستدعي تقدم أكثر من مؤسس لهذا الغرض حتى يتم الموافقة عليه من طرف نقابة المهندسين، إضافة لشرط الحصول على مقر للمكتب.... فقد جمعت هذه المصلحة بعض المهندسين حولها، ليحقق من خلالها كل واحد منهم حلمه الشخصي.

فما أن يباشر المكتب ممارسة مهامه حتى يقع في مطب تضارب المصالح وتفرد كل عضو بأحلامه وتوجهاته وفهمه الخاص للعمارة ولا يلتقي الجمع حتى يفترق. وتموت من ورائه ولادة مكتب يحمل إسما ما.... ولهذا عند زيارتك لنقابة المهندسين ستجد آلاف الملفات لمكاتب ولدت ثم ماتت في مهدها... فأصبحت نقابات المهندسين وكأنها مقبرة تضم في رفاتها مجموعة من المكاتب الهندسية.

تتكرر الإشكالية دائما عند محاولة تأسيس أي مكتب سواء كان هندسيا أو استشاريا، وبغض النظر عن منهج هذه المكاتب وفكرها الذي تنطلق منه ، وسواء كان هذا المنهج والفكر موجودان وحاضران بقوة أو غائبين عن ساحة تفكير مؤسسي هذه المكاتب.... تظل المشكلة قائمة والعائق حاضرا ليكون سدا منيعا أمام أي محاولة لتجميع القلوب وهو - أضعف الإيمان- على قضية واحدة. أو على قلب رجل واحد.

ولم تنجح في هذا السياق- الاستمرارية- إلا المكاتب التي يديرها شخص واحد وهي التي تقع تحت تصنيف مكاتب" الرأي" أو في المكاتب التي يتفق مؤسسوها صراحة ودون مواربة على أنهم يتقاسمون إيجار المكان ومصاريف الكهرباء والهاتف ولكن يظل كل واحد بمنأى عن الآخرين في ممارسة نشاطه المعماري بالصورة التي يراها.

الطرح/
لهذا ولهذا فقط، ومن منطلق فهمي لماهية العمارة ودورها في المجتمع، لم أجد بدا من البحث عن بدائل عملية تكون أكثر تأثيرا وأعمّ فائدة من هذا النمط العقيم المتعارف عليه في تأهيل الكوادر الهندسية وتعليمها أصول ممارسة المهنة. إضافة إلى فشل الأساليب المتبعة في تأسيس المكاتب الهندسية ومن ورائها ما يعترض ممارسة المهنة من عراقيل وممارسات خاطئة تقف حجر عثرة أمام الطرق المثلى التي تحترم دور المعماري ورسالته في المجتمع. 

بدأت في تطبيق تجربة قديمة ولكنها متجددة تستند إلى استرجاع دور أسطى البناء التقليدي وطرقه التقليدية في تأهيل الكوادر الهندسية التي تستطيع أداء دورها الصحيح في ممارسة المهنة. وفق منظور يحترم القيم الدينية والاجتماعية والثقافية والاقنصادية للأمة.

الرؤية/
لا شك أن تجربة التتلمذ على يد معلم قدير هي مفتاح النجاح والتميز، كما إنها معلم من أهم معالم نمو الحضارات الإنسانية السابقة وركيزة من أهم ركائزها.... تبقى مسألة ما يقدمه هذا المعلّم من قيم ومثل إلى جانب تعليمه لتلاميذه أصول الحرفة ومقوماتها، حاضرة في الأذهان ومحل اعتبار.

وقد تلخصت تجربتي الشخصية في هذا الإطار، في إعادة إحياء تجربة أسطى البناء التقليدي كما أشرت في ما سبق، الذي يتيح الفرصة لمجموعة من تلاميذه بمزاملته خلال مراحل تنفيذ المباني وتلقي المعارف المتعلقة بحرفة العمارة والنظم الإنشائية وطرائق تنفيد أنواع المباني من خلال المزاوجة بين التوجيهات النظرية والممارسة العملية والمشاهدة الميدانية لمراحل وخطوات تنفيذ البناء... إلى جانب تعلم مراحل تصميم المباني وكل ما يتعلق بها من معارف وممارسات مهنية وأخلاقية.

بإختصار/ 
تسعى هذه التجربة إلى دمج العلاقة بين المعماري والمهندس الإنشائي والحرفي الفني في شخص واحد والذي تعارف على تسميته فيما مضى بأسطى البناء.

وقد تمّ التركيز على أن يكون التلاميذ المرشحين لخوض هذه التجربة من أفراد العائلة وبعض الأقارب، تحقيقا للكثير من المصالح المشتركة وابتعادا عن الكثير من المصالح المتضاربة... ولتعود تجربة ثوارت الحرفة بين أفراد العائلة لتترسخ كمفهوم حرفي وأخلاقي وممارسة عملية يومية.

وقد وقع الاختيار كتجربة أولية على مجموعة من طلبة الثانويات التخصصية الهندسية للمباشرة في تطبيق هذه الفكرة خلال الفترة الصيفية الماضية... حققت والحمد لله هذه البداية الكثير من النجاحات التي تشجع على استمرارية متابعة التجربة حتى نهايتها.

أخيرا/
ستأخذ هذه التجربة حتى تكتمل في صورتها النهائية في كل مرحلة منحى جديدا يتم فيها إستقطاب مجموعات أخرى من التلامذة في مراحلهم العمرية المبكرة... تبدأ بتعليمهم أبجديات العمارة وأصولها ومعارفها وتنتهي بممارسة المهنة. وذلك خلال العطلات الصيفية التي تمتد لأربعة أشهر وعلى مدى 12 سنة... وتصبح بعد ذلك مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية، مرحلة أخرى لصقل الخبرات وزيادة التحصيل المعرفي، لمن أراد أن يلتحق بالجامعة. وبعد انتهاء المرحلة الجامعية ستنطلق التجربة الميدانية لتأخذ حقها مع مواصلة التعليم المنهجي لأحدث تطورات تقنيات البناء والفكر المعماري الذي يخدم حاجات المجتمع لعمارة جديدة ومعاصرة ولكنها تحترم قيمه وظروفه وبيئته.

نسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق


​​​


----------



## أبو نادر (11 يناير 2009)

أستاذنا العزيز 
وضعت يدك على مشكلة المشاكل 
وكل الشكر للأخوة الذين أغنوا الموضوع بردوهم
ينتشر بيننا مصطلح "العلم شي والواقع شي تاني"
وبالحقيقة العلم الذي لايعالج كل جوانب الواقع علم قاصر
وانظر الى ما شئت من التصنيفات العالمية لن تجد اسم لأية جامعة عربية
لذلك انتشر بيننا لقب "تعبان على حالو "لوصف المهندس "الفهمان"
وهذا ال "تعبان على حالو" في أغلب الأحيان لم يكتفي بما درس بل كان له اطلاعاته الخاصة وبحثه الشخصي عن المعلومة
وقي كثير من الحالات يضن هذا الشخص على غيره بما توصل له (لآسباب كثيرة..) فيزداد الأمر سوءً.
أعتقد ان المشكلة الأساسية تكمن بخلل كبير في العلاقة بين منظومة (طالب -دكتور -جامعة)
فهذه الجهات الثلاث تحتاج علاقاتها المتبادلة مثنى-مثنى إلى إعادة تقييم شاملة تضمن كسر الروتين الموروث والجمود المعهود
للوصول الى فضاء من المعرفة والبحث العلمي ومواكبة أخر ما توصل له العلم بعيدا عن موضوع النجاح بالامتحان!!!
ولاحظ أن طالبنا ودكتورنا متفوقان بالخارج مما يدل أن سسب المشكلة الأساسي هو 
الجامعة وكونها تدار على أنها على أنها مؤسسة حكومية في دولة من دول العالم الثالث
(طابعا هذا لايرفع المسؤلية عن الطالب والدكتور)
نرجو جعل الموضوع أكبر من القسم المدني فهو هم مشترك
ولكم مني كل الشكر و التحية..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 يناير 2009)

علينا ان نلوم انفسنا اولا وقبل كل شئ 

بحثنا عن الشهادات 

ولقب المهندس والدكتور ووو

ولم نبحث عما يناسب قدراتنا ومواهبنا 

فكانت النتيجة فشل 

نعم فشل 

فهذا مهندس لاتجد وظيفة او يعمل بمرتب لايفى مواصلاته الى العمل 


وهذا دكتور ينتحر لفاقة الجاحة وعدم قدرته الانفاق على اهله 

السبب هو كل السلبيات اللتى كتبتموها 
الحل 

ابداء بنفسك قبل الاخرين



وهذا للاسف اجده مثلا فى قسم الطاقة الحرة كتبت موضوعات تصل بك الى النجاح والربح العالى 
وللاسف لا اجد الا السلبية وبل التعدى على 
احيانا رفع الموضوعات القديم للتغطية على العلوم اللتى لم ولن تجدها تدرس 

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الله اعلم 

علينا ان نبحث عما يتفق مع قدراتنا وموهبنا لنعمل به ولندع الشهادات على جانب اخر 

فالكثير نجح بعد ان اختار الطريق الصحيح له ووصل الى الرفاهية والحال الميسور من المعيشة


هذا هو الفرق بين الخارج والحال عندنا 

والله المستعان


----------



## المسلم84 (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للتطوير التعليم ,فعندي مقترحات أرجو أن تنال على رضاكم,وقد تكون مكررة:

1- يجب أن نزيل الغبار عن المناهج(تحديثها) .
حادثة صارت معي,مدرس مادة صيانة أجهزة طبية كان يدرسنا طرق صيانة جهاز اقتباس إشارة القلب الذي يعتمد على الابرة الحرارية لتسجيل البيانات,علما أنه في ذلك الوقت كان هذا الجهاز قد تم تنسيقه(لم يعد أحد يستخدمه).
ومعظم الأستاذة لا يحاولون تطوير أساليبهم التعليمية فيعتمدون على التلقين والاملاء.
(أكثر من استاذ نخبره أعطينا المحاضرة ننسخها ,أحسن من أن نكتب وراك لنفهم المحاضرةولتعم الفائدة) لكن لاحياة لمن تنادي..
2- هناك فكرة حفرت في أدمغة الاستاذة تمنعهم من تطوير مناهجهم وهي أنو الطالب بكفيه يفهم المبدأ وعليه أن يبحث عن التطورات في هذا المجال.لذلك يعتمدون على مناهج من العصور الطباشيرية..
طبعا الكل بيعرف كيف دوام الكليات العملية(ما في فرصة تحك راسك) .
3- عدم توفير حصص النشاط العملي بصورة كافية(يعني الكلية بس حشي نظري)
4- النظرة الفوقية من الاستاذ لطلابه ( التحدي والتهديد) لذلك معظم الطلاب لا يجرؤن على مناقشة الاستاذ.
5-عدم التزام الاستاذ بتدريس المنهاج المقرر كاملا, ويتفاجا المدرس في الفصل الذي بعده (الذي من المفترض أن يكمل المنهاج)اننا لم نأخذ المواضيع التي تعيننا على فهم مقررات هذا الفصل ,فيعطينا (لمحة)عنها والباقي على الطالب...

وشكراا...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا الاخ رزق انت بطرحك لهذا الموضوع لمست المشكلة الاساسية التي لاجلها احنا متاخرين و لو صلح هذا الباب سوف تصلح كل الابواب الثانية طريقة التدريس جد متاخرة وانا سالت الناس الي درسو بامريكا اجابو انه لايوجد يوم محدد لاجراء امتحان انت لما تكون جاهز للامتحان تسجل حالك لتمتحن هن يعودو الطلبة ليشاركو في تكوين انفسهم و اجراء بحوث عديدة و متعددة وما عندهم روتين شهرين دراسة ثم امتحان هذا الجانب كثير مهم ليتسنى للطالب يحكم اذا هو جاهز والا عليه الفهم اكثر وانا معك فيما قلته تماما انا كنت انتظر جواب الطلبة مثل ما طلبت انت شكراجزيلا


----------



## المهندس الفنان2000 (11 يناير 2009)

أتفق معكم جميعا فى كل ما قلتوه أضف لذلك أيضا هو نظام الحشو الغير مفيد فى المادة الواحدة و دراسة النظريات التى مر عليها أكثر من 150 سنة و ترك النظريات الحديثة لأن الدكتور عاجز عن دراستها و فهمها و كذلك أيضا دراسة الكثير الكثير من المواد التى تشغل فكر الطالب كثيرا عن تخرجه متخصصا و بالتالى الشتات و ضياع الهدف و بالتالى تأخر مستوى التعليم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
موضوع مهم
ومناقشات مفيدة
نأمل من الجميع كمهندسين وطلبة متابعة التقدم والتطور الهندسي لأنه فعلاً كثير من المهندسين ينسون ما قد أخذوه في الكليات وحتى من يستزيد في العلم منا بعد التخرج فإنه يهتم بجزء واحد من فرعه الهندسي


----------



## م شريفة (11 يناير 2009)

زملائي الاعزاء ... موضوعكم جدا حساس لأن الجميع في وطننا العربي يعاني من هذة المشكلة ..
بصراحة أنا خريجة هندسة ميكانيك من جامعة دمشق ومع انني من دولة عربية اخرى الا انني احببت الدراسة في سوريا بس عن جد الطالب ما عندو وقت الا للدراسة وحتى الوظائف ما كنا نلاقي الها الوقت الكافي فكنا ننقل الوظائف من بعضنا وكان كابوس مادة السوائل رهيب ولكني بعد التخرج اكتشفت أن السوائل من اجمل المواد ولكن الشبح المخيف كان الدكتور نفسة ... يعني بصراحة يمكن يكون المنهاج الدراسي جميل وسهل وممتع بس في بعض الدكاترة بتحب تعجز الطلاب بطلبات ما الها داعي ... وهذة الطلبات تأخذ الكثير من وقت الطالب وعالفاضي خوفا من شبح الحرمان من دخول امتحان المادة...
والله المشكلة فقط بنفسية بعض الدكاترة وليس بالمنهج نفسة ..
على فكرة انا اطلعت على كتب لاحدى الجامعات الغربية واكتشفت انه بكتابنا العربي كانت توجد معلومات غير مذكورة بهذة الجامعات الاجنبية مع ان صيت هذة الجامعات رائج جدا هذة الايام ... والله موادنا حلوة بس ينقصها وسائل التوضيح..


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يناير 2009)

م فيفي قال:


> زملائي الاعزاء ... موضوعكم جدا حساس لأن الجميع في وطننا العربي يعاني من هذة المشكلة ..
> بصراحة أنا خريجة هندسة ميكانيك من جامعة دمشق ومع انني من دولة عربية اخرى الا انني احببت الدراسة في سوريا بس عن جد الطالب ما عندو وقت الا للدراسة وحتى الوظائف ما كنا نلاقي الها الوقت الكافي فكنا ننقل الوظائف من بعضنا وكان كابوس مادة السوائل رهيب ولكني بعد التخرج اكتشفت أن السوائل من اجمل المواد ولكن الشبح المخيف كان الدكتور نفسة ... يعني بصراحة يمكن يكون المنهاج الدراسي جميل وسهل وممتع بس في بعض الدكاترة بتحب تعجز الطلاب بطلبات ما الها داعي ... وهذة الطلبات تأخذ الكثير من وقت الطالب وعالفاضي خوفا من شبح الحرمان من دخول امتحان المادة...
> والله المشكلة فقط بنفسية بعض الدكاترة وليس بالمنهج نفسة ..
> على فكرة انا اطلعت على كتب لاحدى الجامعات الغربية واكتشفت انه بكتابنا العربي كانت توجد معلومات غير مذكورة بهذة الجامعات الاجنبية مع ان صيت هذة الجامعات رائج جدا هذة الايام ... والله موادنا حلوة بس ينقصها وسائل التوضيح..


 
تماماً هي نقطة أخرى مهمة في الموضوع.. 
كما أعتقد أن حضور جميع الحاضرات إلزامي في كلية الهنددسة الميكانيكية في جامعة دمشق، أليس كذلك؟؟ إذا هي نقطة مهمة من النقاط التي ذكرها المهندس رزق حجاوي..

مع تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## مهند المهداوي (11 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​*اخواني الاعزاء ان الموضوع المطروح عن التعليم الجامعي هو خطير جدا واتمنى ان يتم استيعابه بكل ما يحوي من تفصيلات والوصول الى نتائج قد يتم رفعها الى جهات رسمية عن طريق المنتدى عبر الاخوة الاساتذة او الدارسين.*
*بالنسبة لقضية توصيل كامل المادة العلمية الى الطالب فانني اعتقد انها ليست صحيحة نوعا ما وللاسباب التالية:*
*اولا: ان الطالب في هذه الحالة سيعتمد على الاستاذ كليا مما سيؤدي الى عدم تمكنه من مواصلة الدارسة او تطوير نفسه في الاختصاص الذي تخرج منه.*
*ثانيا: ان العلم لا يجب ان يعطى لكل من هب ودب وعفوا على هذه الكلمة ولكن اقصد ان العلم من استحقاق الطالب الذي يتابع ويتعب ويتذلل من اجل الحصول عليه حتى تكون له قيمة و لايحصل عليه من الا من تعب وجدَّ في طلبه والدليل ان علماء المسلمين الاوائل كانوا يمضون نصف عمرهم فقط في التنقل لغرض الوصول الى العالم الفلاني من اجل الحصول على معلومة واحدة ويعودون الى ديارهم بعد ان تعبوا في التذلل وطلب العلم وكان العلماء لا يعطون علمهم الا لمن يستحقه بعد يشبعوه اختبارات وتجارب حتى يتاكدوا من استحقاقه للعلم الذي سياخذه منهم ,انا لا ادعو الى هذه الطريقة ولكن اؤكد على عدم اعطاء العلم الا لمن يستحقه اما واقع جامعاتنا فقد وصل الى ما وصل اليه بسبب بعض الكوادر التدريسية واؤكد على انه بعض الكوادر وليس الكل بسبب اما عدم اهتمامهم بما يملكون من علم او بسبب ضروف الحياة الصعبة التي ادت الى انجرافهم بالمنافع المادية التي تؤدي الى احترام الطالب لهم او للعلم الذي يحملونه وهذا سببه الحكومات التي لا تخصص الكثير من ميزانيتها لقطاع التعليم وكما اسلفتم ان الكثير من الاساتذة لديهم مكاتب استشارية خاصة او ضمن كلياتهم ادت الى تفرغهم للعمل المادي وترك المادة العملية للمعيدين او الخريجين الجدد وهنا اقترح ان يتم فرض اشراك مجموعة محددة من طلبة المرحلة المنتهية كل سنة للمشاركة بمشاريع المكاتب الاستشارية ممن لديهم درجات متقدمة في مواد الدراسة لكي تتكون لديهم الخبرة العملية التي تولد طاقات وطنية كبيرة في الحياة العامة للبلد وهناك فكرة اخرى وهو ان تعمل الدولة على مد يد العون للتدريسي لكي تحافظ على مستواه المادي الذي يحصنه ضد كل الانجرافات المادية التي قد يتعرض لها مثلما حدث لدينا في العراق وهو ان تم تطبيق قانون الخدمة الجامعية الذي نص على الكثير من البنود التي تدعم التدريسي بل وحتى الكادر الاداري للجامعات واعتقد انه ستظهر النتائج الايجابية خلال السنة القادمة ان شاء الله.*
*والله الموفق*


----------



## إسلام علي (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكر أستاذنا م رزق على الموضوع المميز كالعادة
مشاركتي بسيطة جداً جداً
هي جملة واحدة وقرت في قلبي من ساعة ما سمعتها وكنت محتاج أسمعها من حد فاهم
كان يدرس لنا دكتور كبير و شهير في مصر و عربياً جداً جداً
ورجل عالم في تخصصه و رئيس قسم ومتدين ومحترم
كان في رحلة علمية للإمارات
وجه مباشرة من الإمارات على المحاضرة بتاعتنا (ببدلة السفر الشيك)
وبمجرد سؤال واحد سأله و الإجابات كانت بالطبع غبية تثير الغثيان
قال الكلمة التي أقصد
بصوا .... التعليم في مصر زباااااااااااالة
طبعاً كله إستلقى من الضحك !! بس هوه كان متنرفز جداً !!
وهذه هي ملخص مشاركتي
وأي نجاح تراه لشاب مصري هو بسبب توفيق ربنا عز وجل طبعاً ثم تفوقه الشخصي فقط ال غير
مع إستثناء قلة من المدرسين و المحاضرين النموذجيين
جزاهم الله خير
وإياكم


----------



## مهندسة توتا (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك م/ رزق على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم والخطير جدا
لاننا لما بنتكلم عنة بنتكلم عن مستقبل امة عن اجيال كل يوم بتطلع
وشكرا لكل الاخوة اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع
وفى احدى المشاركات السابقة لاحد الاعضاء طلب مشاركة الاساتذة المتوجدين معنا فى المنتدى
وانا ايضا اطالب بمشاركتهم معنا واعطنا ارئهم 
وانا عايزة اقول ان المسؤلية بتقع على الطالب والاستاذ معا
ولكن على الطالب بنسبة كبيرة
لانة فعلا عندنا فى القسم كان بعض الدكاترة منتظر ان اى طالب يسال اى سؤال عشان يجيب علية
وفى اى وقت يعنى مش ميعاد المحاضرة بس وربنا يجزيهم كل خير
وبردوا فى جزء مهم وهو التدريب


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (12 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الكرام ..السلام عليكم
من المعروف أن كليات الهندسة تعطي اساسيات الهندسة وتعمل على أعداد الطالب لكي يمتلك أمكانيات التفكير الهندسي والعلمي لما يواجهه في حياته العملية ,أي ان الجامعة ليس لديها عصى سحرية لتخرج مهندس ملم ومستوعب بكل ألأختصاص وله القابلية على العمل الفوري في اي ميدان من أختصاصه .أي أن الجامعة التي تستطيع أن توصل الطالب الى مرحلة التفكير الهندسي بأستخدام الأدوات التي تزود بها بالكلية فجزاهم الله خيرا.
السؤال الأهم والأخطر هي مرحلة الأعداد والممارسة ما بعد التخرج!! وحيث أن موضوعنا حول التعليم العالي وبغض النظر عن الأندفاع الشخصي للمهندس و حرصه على تتبع المعلومات ورغبته أن يطور نفسه و التي تكون عاملا مهما أن تجعل منه مهندس ناجح, فأن الجامعة لها مسؤولية ودور مهم في بناء المهندسين ما بعد التخرج من خلال دورات التعليم المستمر والتي هي عبارة عن دورات تتم فيها أعادة للمعلومات و التركيز على كل ماهو جديد.
أن هذه الدورات ستعمل تغذية عكسية بين الأستاذ والمهندس فيما يخص المعلومات والخبرة و اسلوب حل المشاكل الهندسية والتي ستقود بانتيجة الى تطوير المناهج الجامعية والمهندس وتصحيح الأخطاء.
لهذا على الجامعات أن تحرص على أقامة هذه الدورات وأن تعمل التسهيلات لغرض الأشتراك فيها .
وشكرا


----------



## debomecha (12 يناير 2009)

*باش مهندس*

السلام عليكم 
أنا خريج مك قوى 2007 
اتمنى لو كنت درست الهندسه
اللهم انصر المجاهدين والحقنا بهم..........امين


----------



## khad4 (12 يناير 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسمح لي أستاذ رزق أن ألخص ما ذكره الأساتذة والإخوة الأفاضل
> حتى الان أطراف القضية:
> 1-الطالب.
> ...


الاخوة الافاضل 
اتفق تماما مع المهندس خالد فى هذا الرأي
واحب ان اوضح ان الموضوع متداخل جدا وان كان الحاكم فيه هو ان فاقد الشئ لايعطيه
1- بالنسبة للطالب :- تعود علي شئ سيئ من الصغر وهو بكل اسف الدروس الخصوصية
اصبح الطالب غير مستعد كي يبني فكره ودائما السؤال الاساسي الذي يوجه لي دائما من الحضور هو هل هذا الجزء داخل فى الامتحان يا دكتور ام لا!! 
اذا رغبت فى توضيح الفكرة الاساسية النظرية بتطبيق بسيط من الخبرة العملية واستخدامها فى الواقع
يظهر التذمر لطول المحاضرة ناهيك عما يحدث من التسطيح من الطلبة (حسب كلامهم المهم البهاريز )
فلا يحدث التفاعل المطلوب للتطوير . والجزء الاهم خوف الطالب من النقاش الذي لم يتعود عليه اصلا فى بيته او مدرسته 
زمان كان الطفل من صغره يحلم بأن يكون مهندس او دكتور او ضابط اما اليوم فيحلم ب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند بداية تسجيلي للدراسات العليا زمان قام المشرف رحمه الله بتكليفي بالبحث عن نقطة وخطة للبحث
اخذت مني نحو العام وبعدها عرضتها علي المشرف فاوضح لي ما بها من اخطاء وكانت كثيرة بالطبع 
وقال لي الأن يمكن ان ابذل معك مجهود فانت تستاهل واعطاني بعدها نقطة البحث الجديدة جدا فى وقتها مع قائمة بالمراجع اي انه قام بتعليمي اساسيات البحث ثم وضعني علي اول الطريق -اليوم اذا فعلت ذلك مع اي طالب سواء طالب دراسات عليا او طالب اساسي يلجأ للحل السهل سؤال مهندس قديم او منتدي من المنتديات او لو لديه القدرة المادية بكل اسف يلجأ لمن يساعده(مثل الدرس الخصوصي) وهو كثير علي النت فى العديد من الدول (احصل علي الدكتوراه بدون مجهود) - ثم تأتي الكارثة الاشد وهي الاحباط العام لدي الطلبة من جدوي واهمية التخرج فى حد ذاته نتيجة ظروف واقتصاديات الدول العربية

2- بالنسبة لطاقم التدريس 
نعم يوجد مشاكل كثيرة فمنهم من ليس علي المستوي وهم والحمد لله قليلون اما المشكلة الاهم فأن دخل التدريس فى البلاد العربية الاساسية التي تعتمد علي ابناءها فى الهندسة مثل مصر - سوريا ......الخ لا يكفي تطلعات الدكتور فلا يعطي الوقت الكافي للطلبة ويتجه بالتالي الي العمل الخاص (احد الدكاترة زمان وهو دكتور عادل سالم استاذ المنشآت الفولاذية بجامعة عين شمس اغلق مكتبه الخاص حتي يستطيع التفرغ للتدريس (زكاة العلم)) 
التفاعل مع الطلبة عبارة عن سيارة الدكتور قائدها والطالب هو من يدوس علي البنزين -نفاجأ بكل اسف بعدم قدرة الطالب من التعليم السابق علي التفاعل مجاميع عالية بدون اساس ولا رغبة فى العلم من اول يوم فين الامتحان عند ذلك يبدأ الاحباط عند الدكتور ويحدث الصدام 

3- الوضع السياسي والاقتصادي من الاشياء الهامة جدا
عند دراستي بالخارج كان لدي كل مجموعة بحثية (لاتزيد عن عشرة افراد) ثلاث سكرتيرات وذلك لتدبير كافة احتياجات الدارس من تقديم لمدارس الاولاد دفع الفواتير المختلفة ......الخ المهم ان تتفرغ للبحث فقط وتأخذ كل ما تحتاجه وما يفيض ايضا 
فى وطننا العربي (الا من رحم ربي) لااهمية للبحث -ميزانية البحث فى الوطن العربي لم تزيد عن 100 مليون دولار خلال العشرون عاما الماضية- ميزانيه البحث فى احدي الدول 10% سنويا من الدخل القومي ( الذي يقدر ب 270 مليار دولار )
كيف يمكن للباحث ان يطور من نفسه وعلي فكرة 85 % من الباحثين والدكاترة فى الجامعات الاجنبية عرب-هنود-باكستانيين-صينيين

الموضوع متداخل والحل فى رأي يجب البدأ به 
1- تطوير التعليم ما قبل الجامعي حيث يجب تعويد الطالب علي الاستغناء عن الدروس الخصوصية
2-التكامل الاقتصادي بين الدول الاسلامية مع عدم التقليل من شأن اي دولة فقيرة ام غنية
3- الاهتمام الاكبر يجب ان يبدأ بالمدرس القائم بالتعليم الاساسي
4-يأتي الدور النهائي فى الاهتمام بدكاترة الجامعات وتوفير ما يلزم لذلك سواء للحياة او للبحث او للتطوير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 يناير 2009)

*مممممممممممممم*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمنى على الاخ ابو الحلول بتعديل الرابط في المشاركة الاصلية لموقع جامعة فلوريدا
> http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/
> اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة مع انني ارغب في سماع رأي طلبة الجامعات او الخريجين حديثي التخرج.
> ...



نعم فهمت ما تقصد مهندس رزق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يناير 2009)

مشاركة رائعة بمجملها من الدكتور khad4.. 

وأهم نقطتين فيها من وجهة نظري المتواضعة هما النقطتين التاليتين:



> عند بداية تسجيلي للدراسات العليا زمان قام المشرف رحمه الله بتكليفي بالبحث عن نقطة وخطة للبحث
> اخذت مني نحو العام وبعدها عرضتها علي المشرف فاوضح لي ما بها من اخطاء وكانت كثيرة بالطبع
> وقال لي الأن يمكن ان ابذل معك مجهود فانت تستاهل واعطاني بعدها نقطة البحث الجديدة جدا فى وقتها مع قائمة بالمراجع اي انه قام بتعليمي اساسيات البحث ثم وضعني علي اول الطريق


 


> نعم يوجد مشاكل كثيرة فمنهم من ليس علي المستوي وهم والحمد لله قليلون اما المشكلة الاهم فأن دخل التدريس فى البلاد العربية الاساسية التي تعتمد علي ابناءها فى الهندسة مثل مصر - سوريا ......الخ لا يكفي تطلعات الدكتور فلا يعطي الوقت الكافي للطلبة ويتجه بالتالي الي العمل الخاص (احد الدكاترة زمان وهو دكتور عادل سالم استاذ المنشآت الفولاذية بجامعة عين شمس اغلق مكتبه الخاص حتي يستطيع التفرغ للتدريس (زكاة العلم))


 
تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 يناير 2009)

سمعت ان هناك دروس خصوصيه ببعض الجامعات ما مدى صحة ذلك؟؟؟


----------



## المختار الأبيض (12 يناير 2009)

أولا : أشكر الأخ (حجاوي) على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا و شكرا لكل من شارك في الموضوع ..

ثانيا : نعم التعليم عموما و الهندسي الجامعي بشكل خاص يحتاج الى التطوير من خلال مواكبته للاساليب العصرية في التعليم و التفاعل المباشر مع قضايا المجتمع و ابتعاده عن التلقين و الانتقال به الى التطبيق العملي و استخدام كافة وسائل التقنية المتاحة اليوم حتى نتمكن من اللحاق بالركب و الا فاننا سنبقى على هامش الحياة و خارج التاريخ .. و النهوض بهذا العبء و هذه المهمة هو من خلال العناصر المؤهلة في جميع التخصصات من مهندسين و غيرهم سواء كان تعليمهم خارج الوطن العربي او داخله ..
 و اعذروني على الإطالة ...

كما أن موضوع التعريب هو الآخر من الأهمية بمكان إذ أن تعريب العلوم و بصورة مناسبة و من متخصصين هو الآخر يساعد على اختصار الزمن من أجل تحقيق أهدافنا ...

علينا أن ننظر بتأمل الى المثال الياباني قبل الحرب العالمية و بعدها ؛ حيث نشطت حركة الترجمة الى اللغة اليابانية و تبع ذلك تطور هائل و بحفاظ على الشخصية اليابانية .. و حتى بعد الحرب العالمية و ضرب اليابان بالقنابل الذرية ، نهض المارد الياباني من جديد و وصل به المطاف الى تحدي أكبر قوة في العالم في مجال الاقتصاد ووصلت منتجاته و تقنيته اليابانية الى أسواق الولايات المتحدة ..

كما يجب أن نتأمل كذلك في التجربة الماليزية في العالم الإسلامي و ما حققته من نجاحات ..

و أود الإشارة الى أن هناك لامبالاة عند الكثير من الطلاب في الجامعات العربية للابداع في تخصصاتهم و ينصب جل الاهتمام حتى بعد التخرج على الجوانب المادية من مرتبات و مزايا أخرى و تجدهم يلهثون للوصول الى المناصب التي تحقق لهم ذلك من خلال وسائل رخيصة دون اهتمام بتطوير امكاناتهم العلمية و خبرتهم ... و لكن يجب أن لا نضع كل الحق عليهم وحدهم فالمجتمع و قياداته هم من يسهم في ذلك .. فلو أن التكليف لمناصب قيادية يكون وفق المؤهل و الخبرة و الكفاءة دون محاباة لكان الحال أفضل كثيرا مما هو عليه اليوم .. 

ومع كل ذلك ؛فانه لابد لنا من أخذ الموضوع بجدية و إيلائه الاهتمام الذي يستحقه ..


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال وخصوصا للأساتذة الكرام:
تغيير الوضع الحالي بيد الدولة بدعم التعليم وغير ذلك,لكن لا شك أن الأساتذة لهم دور كذلك ...
سؤالي:
لماذا مثلا لا يقوم الدكتور بمنع تداول الملخصات (الشيتات) وحلول الامتحانات القديمة والتي هي من الأسباب الأساسية لبعد الطالب عن بيئة المراجع والبحث عن المعلومة في بطون الكتب.وأظن أن من حق الأستاذ إصدار قرار يصل لحد معاقبة المكتبات التي تقوم بتوفير هذه الأشياء.
سؤال آخر:
بين يدي الآن مجموعة من الكتب المنهجية الانجليزية(Textbooks) أقرأ في أغلب مقدماتها عبارات شكر لطلاب الدراسات العليا الذين ساهموا مع مؤلف الكتاب في إخراجه ...في حين أن المراجع العربية تخرج من قبل شخص واحد أو شخصين على الأكثر ولهذا هي قليلة وغير كافية...لماذا لا يشرف الدكاترة على إخراج كتب بواسطة طلاب الدراسات العليا (وليس بالضروري أن تكون هذه الكتب ملونة مصقولة الأوراق يكفي أن تكون حتى ملفات يتداولها الطلاب بينهم أو حتى مكتوبة باليد).وتكون هي المعتمدة للطلاب الجامعيين بدلا عن الحلول وما شابه . وأرجو ألا تذكر من الموانع عدم توفر الإمكانيات... نحن نريد مرجعا يجمع المادة ويقوم بعرضها بحيث يكون عند الطالب مفاتيح تمكنه من التصور الصحيح للمادة ومن ثم يكون عنده القدرة على التوسع فيها.


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يناير 2009)

اضح ان الكلام مهم فعلا وعلية انا برجح التخطيط طبعا لانتاج مهندس فاهم


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (13 يناير 2009)

و الله كلامك جواهر اخي
لأنو حجم المعاناة اللي عم نعيشها نحنا بالكليات مو معقول
بصراحة عن تجربة 
أنا عم بشتغل مثلا هلأ بمشروعي التخرج و بايدي انا بحب اشتغل بس على طول ما عم لاقي اللي يسمعني 
فعلا منهجية التدريس لازم تتطور
بس يا ترى حدا رح يسمع هالنداء ؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدئه (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

 اولا انا اشكر اداره الملتقى على ابتعاثهم رسائل الخاصه بالمواضيع المهمه :15:

 موضوع مهم جدا ويطرح قضية للاسف غافلين عنها منذ سنين 
 وانا شخصيا اعاني من هذه السياسه :4:

 عموما انا ساعود فلدي الكثير لهذا الملتقى بعد الامتحانات :7:

 واتمنى فعلا ان نجد ولو حلول بسيطه لهذه المشكله فالزمن يتقدم 
 ونحن للاسف في اندثار !!

 ربنا كريم :34:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 يناير 2009)

الموضوع محتاج و قفة كبيرة من الحكومات للنهوض بالتعليم


----------



## majed m (14 يناير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

احب اشارك ببعض المآسى

في جامعة ام القرى بمكه المكرمه في كلية الهندسة المناهج التى تدرس بعضها من العام 1970 م ولم تحدث الى يومنا هذا 
والسبب
انه لم تم تحديث المواد فانه يلزم كل دكتور ان يطلع على الجديد في الهندسه وان يقرأ وان يجتهد في تطوير نفسه حتى يستطيع ان يدرس المواد الجديده ولكن كل دكتور يرفض رفضا قاطعا ان يتم تحديث منهجه القديم الردئ التى حفظه عن ظهر قلب.


الموقف الآخر
في مادة التفاضل والتكامل ,طرد الدكتور الطالب الذي خلفى والسبب انه تثآءب أمام المدرس والله على ما أقول شهيد.


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 يناير 2009)

باسم منلا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشكلة أحيانا تكون في المدرس
> الذي أنهى دراسته بمختلف مراحلها ثم بدا التدريس
> كل ذلك دون أن يمارس عمله كمهندس و دون أن ينفذ أي مشروع
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم نعم أتفق معك مئة مئة أخي ، المفروض أي دكتور يدرس في الجامعة أن يكون له خبرة عملية 3 سنين على الأقل


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 يناير 2009)

1- الدكتور يعتبر نفسه امبراطور و لا يوجد من يحاسبه من طرف ثالث وله الحق في الشتم والسب والتحقير وإعطاء الدرجات على هواه

2- رواتب الدكاترة قليلة جدا فيفرغ ذلك لمن الذي سيخرج للحياة العملية

3-بالنسبة لاعتماد الطالب على المدرس كان لدي بحث وذهبت أسئل الدكتور أكثر من سؤال للبحث؟ قال لي ماذا تريد؟ قلت له أريد كم سؤال عن البحث؟ قال لي أعتمد على نفسك!! سيكون هكذا الوضع في الحياة العملية!!!

وكان ودي أن أذهب وأقول له هل هكذا اخذت علم من الذين قبلك في العلم؟

4- كثير من الاكاديمين ليس لهم خلفية في العمل في أرض الواقع مما يعكس مستوى الطلاب الغير متميز


----------



## نور الجزائرية (14 يناير 2009)

*التطبيق الميداني*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته *
*شكرا أخي المهندس رزق على تطرقك للموضوع الذي لفت انتباه الكثيرين على الملتقى و كما أشار الإخوة و الأخوات إلى الجوانب السلبية للجامعات العربية سواء عبر أمثلة حصلت بالواقع أو بحكم تجربة سابقة والبعض الأخر ذكر بعض الحلول .*
* فلي أن أشير إلى أن معظم الطلبة لا يهتمون بالقيمة المعرفية التي تقدم لهم وفى مختلف الشعب و هذا ناتج عن نقص في التطبيق الميداني خاصة منذ السنة الجامعية الأولى و تحسي**سهم بالمسؤولية قبل التخرج وهذا ما ينعكس على أرض الواقع في حياتهم المهنية علما اننا نقوم باعداد ايطارات هندسية او غيرها لننزل بها ميدان الشغل فنتّكل عليها في النهوض بالاقتصاد و الحفاظ عليه لكننا لا ننتبه إلى أننا نقوم بإعدادها بعيدا عن هدا الواقع و عن هذا الميدان .*
*أخوتي بحكم تجربتي الميدانية كأستاذة بمعهد استطعت أن أكمل هدا النقص بجهود خاصة لاني اعرف مسبقا ان هدا لا يخالف ما تسعى إليه مؤسساتنا التعليمية حيث أصبحت اعمل اتصالات مع شركات و مكاتب دراسات في مجال العمل و اصطحب الطلبة مند السنة الأولى في زيارات ميدانيا **تمكنهم من الاحتكاك **بمن هم في مجال العمل فأزرع في قلوبهم حب الاختصاص و حب المعرفة و التطلع و من ثم احصل على اهتمام كبير لكل ما أقدمه في القسم و أيضا ألاحظ مثابرة و تنافس في انجاز ما انتظره منهم من واجبات.*
*نقطة أخرى هي أن الاستاد أكثر خبرة من الطالب فبحكمته و ذكائه يستطيع الوصول بهذا الطالب إلى شخص مسئول عن نفسه و عن دراسته و من ثم يعده ليصبح مسئولا بالمجتمع *
*اجل الإحساس بالمسؤولية هي التي يحتاج إليها طلبتنا العرب قبل كل شيء *
*فالمشرفون على هذا القطاع الحساس لم يضعوا بعد اليد على الجرح وبالتالي يبقى النزيف متواصلا...*
*والنكبة تلي النكبة ويبقى الإصلاح الجامعي الغير مبني على التعايش مع الطلبة و التقرب منهم و منحهم فرص تحمل المسؤولية ميدانيا مرض سرطاني يقضي على كيان هذه الأمة شيئا فشيئا.*
*المقارنة بسيطة وتجعل الرؤية أكثر وضوحا عندما نرى ما وصلت إليه الجامعات من زاد معرفي فى الدول الغربية رغم الفارق الشاسع مما تمتلكه الدول العربية من خيرات و مما تزخر به جامعاتها من ووسائل ضرورية لازمة تمكنها من ان يكون لها علماء يمثلونها عالميا احسن تمثيل و تكون رائدة فى مجال البحث العلمي....*​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 يناير 2009)

فعلاً الموضوع جداً مهم للمناقشة ... وهذه مأساة كثير من طلاب الجامعات العربية .... لابد ان تكون معالجات لمشكلات وإلاّ فلا ينفع الكلام في موضوع ملح العلاج .

تحياتي لأخونا على هذا الموضوع المتميز... وشكراً


----------



## زاد أحمد (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أعجبني الموضوع كثيرا, حيث انه يسلط الضوء على الواقع الذي حال اليه المستوي التعليمي عندنا في كل المجالات ........فهل السبب يعود للاستاذ أم الطالب أم الى أسباب أخرى 
مأ أريد أن أسرده عليكم حال أستاذ عندنا بالهندسة المدنية , فما هو بدكتور ولا بروفسور ,,,,,,,لكن قيمة حبه للهندسة المدنية و للمادة التي يدرسها وحرصه على تقديم كل جديد في الميدان للطالب من خلال وقوفه عند كل ورشة يجدها في طريقه ليأخذ صور وشروحات يقدمها لنا طبعا , مما يزيد الطلبة ثقة في النفس ويحمسهم للعمل أكثر . 
كل المهندسين المتخرجين ولأنهم تعلقوا به أحبوه وأنا واحد منهم , فكل مهندس وجدا معلومة جديدة سواء في النظري أو التطبيقي الا واتصلوا بهذا الاستاذ وقدمها له .......... ماذا تظنون هذا الاستاذ فاعل بهذه المعلومة ..... طبعا يقدمها للطلبة الحاليين خاصة المقبلين على التخرج فيقولها بالعبارة التالية: " قال لي مهندس يعمل في الشركة.... أن ...." دون تكبر ما شاء الله عليه وعلى أمثاله


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (14 يناير 2009)

مما يثير استغرابي في بعض المدرسين الجامعين عدم تنشيط الحوار الاثرائي خاصه في الدراسات العليا ...حيث من الممكن بكل بساطه ان يكون طالب الدراسات العليا في احدى المواد لديه كم معرفي يفوق استاذه او ان يكون لديه القدره على جمع احدث المعلومات التي لم تصل الى استاذه .... في الغرب الماستر كحلقات البحث والعصف الذهني والتعلم الغير معتمد بشكل مباشر على الاستاذ ....وهو ما يؤدي الى الاثراء العالي للطلبه والاستاذ بشكل فعال ...اما لدينا ففي بعض الحالات هو مجرد مسرح لبطل منفرد ومطلوب من الباقي التصفيق !!!!


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (14 يناير 2009)

عزيزي المهندس رزق الدي احترمه بدون ان اعرفه انا معك في ضرورة التطوير ولكن لا تطوير في ظل الازمة الا قتصادية انا مصري بعمل في السعودية واخي الاكبر مهندس ميكانيكا والحمد لله لم نكن نعاني من تلك الازمة ولكن الغالبية العظمى من الطلبة لا تستطيع ان ترهق اهلها بطلبات اكتر من الضروري انا فاكر اني كنت من القلائل اللي معايا الة حاسبة متقدمة وكان بعض المعيدين بيستلفوها مني ولكن كيف يتطور التعليم في غياب الديمقراطية بين الطالب والاستاذ كيف يتطور التعليم وبعض الاساتذة لايملكون إلا رواتبهم انا فوجئت باح الدكاترة بيعل هنا ف السعودية في شركة منافسة لشركتنا لماذا ترك منصب الاستاذ وجاءللسعودية إلا ليسد احتياجاته كيف يتطور التعليم في تلك الاعداد المهولة التي تتقبلها كليات الهندسة سنويا ولا توجد معامل كافية كيف يتطور التعليم وكل رئيس قسم مسيطر على دكاترة القسم انا عندي كتير لان لي اصدقاء عديدين مدرسين سواء ف جامعه المنصورة او جامعة الزقازيق كيف يتطور التعليم والمراكز الاولى محجوزة لابناء او اقارب الدكاترة كيف يتطور التعليم والمشرف على رساى الماسترز بيطلب بط ووز كفاية كدة سلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يناير 2009)

*ما هي وسائل تطوير التعليم الهندسي الجامعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والمشاركة لموضوع " اما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي ان يتطور ؟"
وبعد الاتفاق بشكل شبة كامل على ضرورة ان نبدأ بتطوير التعليم الهندسي نأتي للسؤال الاهم.
ما هي وسائل تطوير تطوير التعليم الهندسي الجامعي ؟؟
لنتحدث جمعيا بالوسائل العملية لذلك بدون جلد للذات وتحميل غيرنا المسؤولية عن المشكلة والحل.
فمن خلال المشاركات يتضح ان المسؤولية مشتركة بين الجهاز التعليمي القائم على التعليم والطالب ولكن هناك جهات اخرى تتحمل المسؤلية ايضا وهو النقابات الهندسية والشركات العاملة في المجال الهندسي العام والخاص .
بانتظار المشاركات من اعضاء المنتدى النقابات الهندسية والقائمين على التعليم الجامعي من خلال نشر هذا الموضوع في اقسام المنتدى وصفحات الانترنت في الجامعات والنقابات الهندسية وفي مجلات الحائط في الجامعات ( من خلال وضع الرابط لهذا الموضوع في المنتدى)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115553-4.html#post949258

ليكن بداية عمل مشترك من الجميع .

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## أبو نادر (15 يناير 2009)

*أظن أنه لابد من وجود قوانين تلزم الشركات والنقابات بتنظيم رحلات علمية لمشاريع قيد التنفيذ
ويكون على الطالب أن يكتب تقرير عن مشاهداته وملاحظاته وتناقش هذه التقارير الميدانية بشكل علني
وللملاحظة يجب أن تكون هذه الرحلات والجولات الميدانية منظمة بحيث تحقق الجانب العلمي لا أن تكون ترفيهية وللتسلية كما هو واقع رحلاتنا الجامعية اليوم*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مواضيع ذات صلة
 المهندس العربي ألم وأمل
 ماذا قدمنا حتى الآن؟! 
 الهندسة بالعربي !! لماذا لاتكون؟؟


----------



## دار التصميم (15 يناير 2009)

*ميكانيكا التربة*

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام اي برنامج للدكتور عمرو رضوان في ميكانيكا التربة


----------



## ابو الأمين (16 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد ، ويجب تطور التعليم والمناهج ليتناسب مع متطلبات الحياة في تلك الفترة


----------



## سامي خال (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .طرح هدا الحل جيد.ولكن...........


----------



## mohabd28eg (16 يناير 2009)

كلام تمام بس التنفيذ
سلام


----------



## نورالبغداديه (17 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
المشكلة أحيانا تكون في المدرس
الذي أنهى دراسته بمختلف مراحلها ثم بدا التدريس 
كل ذلك دون أن يمارس عمله كمهندس و دون أن ينفذ أي مشروع 
عدا عن كون المنهاج الذي درسه قد عفا عليه الزمن و لا يوجد له تطبيق عملي
مع احترامي للمدرسين و لهذه المهنة*​


----------



## أمجد (17 يناير 2009)

> كم اتمنى ان يكون التدريس عن طريق الابحاث حيث يقوم الطالب بالاطلاع على الموضوع المنوط به ثم يقوم بعمل تقرير به ويتم المناقشة بينه وبين المحاضر والاستغناء عن اسلوب التلقين وقيام المحاضر بشرح كل كلمة فى المنهج.
> 
> ارى ان المشكلة فى الطلاب, الطالب لايريد ان يعمل عقله فى البحث عن المعلومة ولربما لانه لم يتعود على ذلك منذ المرحلة المدرسية لذلك نجد تأفف الطلاب من التقارير المطلوبة فى المرحلة الجامعية.





في كليتي الهندسة الميكانيكية : أشبعنا من كتابة التقارير والتي كانت لدينا عليها عدة ملاحظات:
1- حرص الدكتور أو " المعيد" على أن تنصب الأبحاث بموضوع معين ليخدم مصلحته الشخصية
2- السباق المحموم بين الطلبة - وهذا شيء إيجابي - على كتابة أفضل تقرير بل وجدنا من يترجم رسائل ماجستير لجامعات عريقة بل وأكثر من ذلك من يعمل "ساب تايتل" ترجمة لمقااطع فديو علمية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مرفقة مع بحثه
والمستفيد الأوحد الدكتور
3- المناقشة قلما تكون علمية وذلك إما لعدم الأمانة من قبل الدكتور أو لكثرة الطلبة أو الإثنين معا لذلك ترى الدكتور يقلب البحث ليشاهد الصور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! والألوان والتنسيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
4- غيرة الدكاترة من بعضهم حتى تجد في كل مادة أكثر من تقريير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ختاما : أرى ضرورة تغييير جذري لسياسات تعلمية في الدول بتغييير مسؤلي التعليم الذين إستملكو مقاعدهم واستبدوا بالقرارات ....من الضروري ترك الفرصة للشباب....
ودمتم


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (18 يناير 2009)

الإخوه الأعزاء

أرجو ألا يغضب أحد من تعليقى :

وموش حاقول أنا متعلم فين ومتخرج من اى جامعه.

أما تعليقى فهو أننى أعمل كمهندس كهرباء من حوالى 33 سنه ولم أقابل مهندس واحد حتى الأن.

كله أداء فنيين وكهربائيه ليس إلا.

ماتزعلوش ولكن هى دى الحقيقه.

أول خطوات الإصلاح هى الإعتراف بالخطأ.

وللأسف هى دى الحقيقه.

أشعر بالعار كلما قرأت عن حادث حريق يودى بحياة بعض البنى آدمين . . . وسبب الحريق" ماس كهربائى".

للعلم طوال هذه السنوات باحاول مع المهندسين . . . دون جدوى.

تحولوا إلى فنيين وكهربائيه.

لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (19 يناير 2009)

نتمنى أن يجد الطلاب حلولا واقعية، بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمية موسى (19 يناير 2009)

ااسلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا ارى ان التكوين الجيد للمهندسين في الجامعات يجب ان يرفق بالتطبيق العملي


----------



## دارك انجل (19 يناير 2009)

thanks for all of ur advice realy ur the 1st site for me thanks again wa mazed men el takadom isa


----------



## بروف حسين (19 يناير 2009)

مهندس رزق..
نشكر اهتمامك المعجزة بالعلم والتعليم..ونشكر همومك التى تفوق العقول فخرا..بمواضيعك الجادة...التى قلما ينتبه لها احد..ونسمو بزهول الى نجوم تحتضر بقيد الامكانيات..
التى يتعزر بها كل السادة اصحاب المناصب..الوزارية والتعليمية خاصة..
ولكن احب ان اوضح بعض العراقيل..
1/اهتمام الدولة بالتعليم لا يدخل مراحل التنفيز الاولية القصوة..
فالعميد او المدير الجامعى يتعلل بالامكانيات ولهوه فى الفاضى باشياء اخرة..
2/قلما يوجد استاز او دكتور يجتهد بكل ما يملك للتطوير التعليم الجامعى باحد الاساليب..
التى زكرتها...ولكنه فى نظر مدراء الجامعات والوزير..بمجنون او يبالغ..
3/ضعف اقبال الطلاب والمتلغيين للعلم..فى هذا الزمن على المعرفة فهم فى غنء ..
عنها وتكفيهم هموم اللاشئ وهزا مشاهد كثير فى الاونة الاخيرة..
ويكفيك دخول جامعة فى الوقت الراهن لترى ما الآت اليه الحال


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يناير 2009)

*ما هي الوسائل اللازمة لتطوير لتطوير التعليم الهندسي الجامعي ؟.*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والمشاركة ولا زلت انا والجميع بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات التي تطرح الحل وتكون هذه الحلول نابعة من واقعنا بعيدا عن تحميل الغير المسؤولية وان ذلك يحتاج الى ميزانية ونبقى نبكي على الاطلال وبدون اي تحرك لتحسين هذا الوضع ونتجاهل اننا السبب في ذلك سواء كنا طلاب او محاضرين او أساتذه ." لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" وهنا مربط الحل للاجابة على السؤال الذي طرح.​ 
ما هي الوسائل اللازمة لتطوير لتطوير التعليم الهندسي الجامعي ؟.
لتحديد هذه الوسائل لا بد من تحليل المدخلات في العملية التعليمية ومن ثم الانطلاق في تحديد هذه الوسائل .
وهذه المدخلات في التعليم من وجهة نظري
1- طالب كلية الهندسة.
2- الكتاب الجامعي او التعليمي واللغة في التعليم ( العربي- الانجليزي - الفرنسي )..
3- المواضيع التي نحتاجها لنخرج مهندس نكون فيه راضين عن مستواه.
- ان يكون هناك تخصص في دراسة الهندسة لكل قسم من اقسامها.
- ام دراسة الهندسة بشكل عام وحسب اقسامها الرئيسية
* هندسة مدنية.
* هندسة كهربائية.
*هندسة ميكانيك.
* هندسة كمبيوتر 
الى اخرة من الاقسام الرئيسة للهندسة.​ 
4- المختبرات الجامعية.
5- الاستاذ الجامعي والمعيد.
6-الاسلوب التعليمي .
7- التواصل بين الجامعات والمجتمع المدني ( المصانع والشركات - المكاتب الاستشارية - شركات المقاولات.....).
8-التواصل بين الجامعة والخريجين والاستفادة من خبرات الخريجين وعمل التقييمات للخريجين . 
9- التواصل بين المنتديات الهندسية والجامعات.
10- دور النقابات الهندسية والجامعات والمنتديات الهندسية بعد التخرج.
هذه اهم البنود التي تدخل في صناعة التعليم والتي في النهاية تعطي منتج هندسي وهو المهندس فاذا كان هناك خلل في المدخلات فمن المؤكد سيكون هناك خلل في الانتاج الهندسي وهو يختلف من جامعة لاخرى ومن طالب لاخر ومن قسم لاخر ومن تخصص لاخر.​ 
بانتظار المشاركات من اعضاء المنتدى وممن لهم علاقة بالعملية التعليمية مع انني اتمنى ان يتم مراسلة الجامعات على مواقعها لتشارك في هذا العمل الذي هو في النهاية مشروع وطني عربي ويخدم الجميع في النهاية.
مع تحياتي لكم
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​ 
تقييمك للموضوع محل الاهتمام والتقدير​


----------



## طاهري محمد (19 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أنا من وجهة نظري السبب مشترك  الطالب، الأستاذ، الادارة) سأشرح كلا على حدى بعرض المشاكل والأسباب
الطالب : هم الطالب من الدراسة كما ذكر الأخ الكريم هو الامتحانات وأنا هنا أتحدث عن الطالب الذي لا يتخذ أسلوب الغش وسيلة فهو يحضر المواضيع بجهد فقد يسهر اليالي من أجل الدراسة إلا أنه وبمجرد انتهاء الامتحان تذهب هذه المعلومات ( ولدينا مثال : دخلت من أذن وخرجت من أذن) 
إظافة إلى ذلك حتى المواضيع التي نمتحن فيها تجد أغلب الطلبة يتوقعونها ففي هذه الحالة قد لا يحضر الطالب كل المواضيع وبالتالي قد لا يحصل معلومات في عدة مواضيع مهمة.
وانا بالحديث عن الطالب دوما هناك من لديه موهبة حفظ لمدة زمنية تقدر بـــ ليلة واحدة ونحن كطلبة كنا نسميها "ليلة الرعد" فنحظر كل ماهو مشكوك فيه بأن نحفظ حلول المواضيع السابقة وبما أنها ليلة واحدة فليس هناك وقت للإستفسار عن المعلومة المهم تكون صحيحة فانا أذكر يوما أننا خلال طابور العشاء أملا لي صديقا بعض القوانين في مادة الرياضيات الرقمية غير أنه أخطأ في القانون ولم أتأكد من الكراس الخاص بي لذيق الوقت فلم أحصل على علامة هذا التمرين.
غير أنني حصلت على علامة العشرة التي بها أحرز النجاح في هذا المقياس ولذلك هل أنا ملم بكل هذا المقياس الجواب لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا.
الطالب الذي لديه مؤهلات في مادة الرياضيات هو يستطيع أن يفهم بعض المواد رياضيا وقد يتحصل على العلامة الكاملة احيانا دون فهم الجانب الفيزيائي للظاهرة مثلا : تحولات لابلاس وفورية من جانب الرياضيات سهل
غير أنه صعب استخدامها في حل بعض المسائل الفيزيائية كالدارة Rlc وفهمها وأحيانا تكون لديا الفكرة بأن أستخدم فورية ولكن تجدني متردد.
أثناء المحاضرة تبدوا المسائل مفهومة ولكن بمجرد أن تكون وحدك لا تتمكن من حل المسائل والتمارين وأنا أرجع السبب إلى ماذكرته قبل قليل المعرفة الرياضية.
يبدو أنني اطلت وعليه هذه هي 
الأسباب: **الطالب الذي يعيش في إقامة جامعية فهو محتاج إلا ضروريات التعلم من مأكل ومشرب واقامة مريحة 
غير فيأغلب الظروف لا تتوفر هذه الظروف.
**لا توجد مراجعة إلا في أيام الامتحانات لأنه ببساطة الامتحانات مغلقة فانت تقوم بمتحان أو اثنين على الأكثر في اليوم
وخارج هذه الفترة لا تستطبع فمن الساعة 08إلى 12 دراسة ثم 01إلى 05 مساءا دراسة وتخرج متعب كاره للدراسة 
وإليكم هذه النكتة ""وكما هو معروف بأن النوم مكروه بعد العصر فما بالك بالدراسة "" وبع المغرب تبادر للذهاب إلا طابور الكيلو متر حتى تصل أو لاتصل إلى نصيبك من الأكل مع ...................والقائمة طويلة
**الجانب التطبيقي لا تصل الفكرة ابتداءا من الأستاذ أو هو الذي يقوم بالعملية عنك خشيت إفساد المعدات.
ليس هناك رابط بين النظري والتطبيقي لأن كل شيئ تلقيني من قبل الأستاذ ولا يمكنك السؤل لأننا تفكيرنا رياضي 
"" هذه من ذيك .... والدجاجة التجيب الديك""
والله المتمعن في حالة الطالب يجد أمور كثيرة وللحديث بقية


----------



## م-ابراهيم صبح (20 يناير 2009)

والله عندك حق ما قصرت ولا افتريت


----------



## م-ابراهيم صبح (20 يناير 2009)

والله ماقصرت ولا افتريت لقد وضعت يدك على الجرح العقيم


----------



## أبوالوليد (20 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> غلبتني والله.... 10/10



لا أملك زيادة على ماقاله الأخوه الزملاء قبلي...اللا الثناء لصاحب المشاركة
:67:
عندي ملاحظة تختص بجامعاتنا السعودية
الا وهي ان الدكتور في الجامعة لايستطيع ممارسة أي عمل غير التدريس
مع العلم انه يشترط في دول أخرى ان يمارس مهنة هندسية غير أكاديمية
لأن هذه المهنة قد تساعده على تحديث المعلومات باستمرار
:79:
أخيرا عندي تساؤل: هل دكاترتنا في الجامعات ملزمون بدورات دورية لتطوير وتحديث محصولهم العلمي؟؟؟....طبعا بالتالي تطوير وتحديث تحصيل الطلاب العلمي

لكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان
ودمتم..
:20:​


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (20 يناير 2009)

شكرأ على هذا الجهد الرائع والى ألأمام


----------



## السعيد الهوارى (21 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل أعتقد أن مشلة التعليم عموما فى الوطن العربى سببها الأول والمباشر هو الحكومات العربية وبمعنى أدق هو تسييس التعليم أى دخول السياسة فى التعليم ودخول الساسة فى أى شىء يؤدى لإفساده. على سبيل المثال أيم أن كنت فى امتحان الثانوية العامة سنة 83 طانت النتيجة النهائية للأمتحان 52% على مستوى الجمهورية ولا يتعدى 2000 طالب مجاميعهم تزيد عن 90% وكانت الأمتحانات بحق فى منتهى الصعوبة وتتماشى مع عقليات الطلبة ومستويات الذكاء لديهم ورغم صعوبة الأمتحانات لم نكن نسمع شكوى لطالب واح أو ولى الأمر ولم نكن نقرأ فى الصحافة أن الأمتحان الفلانى صعب ولم نرى أيامها ضغوط من وسائل الأعلام لتعديل درجات الأمتحان ومرت الأيام والسنسن وأصبح الطلاب وأولياء أمرهم مراكز قولى تؤثر وبدرجة كبيرة فى صعوبة وسهولة الأمتحان وتؤثر بدرجة أكبر فى ظهور النتيجة بنسب نجاح عالية وكان على الحكومات العربية وما تفعله من فساد أرضاء الطلاب وأولياء الأمور أى أرضاء الشعب فى أمر وسخله فى ملايين الأمور والنتيجة الان أن نصف طلاب الثانوية العامة مجاميعهم أكثر من 90% وتماشيا مع تسييس التعليم فى الجانعات أصبح هناك قانون فى المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ألا يتم أعتماد أى نتيجة أقل من 50% وبالتالى لون أن نسبة النجاج الحقيقية والعادلة 30% لابد من رفعها إلى 50% أو أكثر وبالتاى سيحصل على تقدير ممتاز وجيد جدا من تقديره فى الحقيقة مقبول وتماشيا مع تسييس كل الأمور تم أفتتاح المعاهد والكليات الخاصة لأولاد المليونيرات ليحصلوا على الشهادات التى يريدونها مثلا هناك قريب لى حصل على الثانوية العمة بعد رسوبه بهل مرتين على 62% ومع ذلك بفلوسه دخل معهد عالى هندسى ومعترف به من نقابة المهندسين فى مصر عندما قمت بشرح مادة الميكانيكا لهذا الطالب وجدت ان المناهج التى يدرسونها ضعيفة جدا كما وجدته ضعيف جدا فى مسائل الضرب والقسمة والعمليات الحسابية البسيطة يجريها بمنتهى البطء من الأخر سوف يتخرج مهندس وفى النهايى لكى الله يامصر


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (22 يناير 2009)

والله الاخ رزق تكلمت بوضوح وبدون اي حجابات بالضبط هو الكلام الحاصل الا من رحم ربي جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ رزق تكلم بشفافيه والله بالضبط دا الحاصل جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ رزق تكلم بشفافيه والله بالضبط دا الحاصل جزاك الله خير :59:


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (22 يناير 2009)

التعليم الهند سي في الوطن العربييمر بظروف لا توصف طبعاً (الرداءفي الاجهزة -عدم اهتمام الحكومات 00000000000الخ)ارجو المناقشة الفعالة في هذا الموضوع بأرائكم


----------



## step6 (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نتكلم عن مشكلة التعليم الجامعي في مصر مثلا كمثال 
لم اقرأ جميع الشماركات ولكن اساتذة الجامعات لهم جزء كبير فيما يحدث في فشل التعليم الجامعي وخروج مستوي سيء لمعظم الخريجين ما عليهم الا ان حفظوا المعادلات وقاموا برصها في الامتحانات ونجحوا لان يا سادة اغلب اساتذة الجامعات للاسف يجب ان يعالجوا نفسيا قبل ان يقوموا بتدريس المواد 
فاستاذ المادة الذي له خبرة ما يزيد عن 20 عاما او 25 عاما في نفس المادة يعتقد ان مستوي الطالب الذي يدرس مادتة لاول مرة هو نفس مستواه مع ان الطالب يقوم بدراسة 7 مواد اخري ليس لهم علاقة ببعض ولا بالقسم ولا بالتخرج .
لم نسال نفسنا لماذا كثير جدا من الطلاب لا تسال الدكتور اثناء المحاضرة 
السبب واضح
لان الطالب الذي يدرس المادة لاول مرة فى حياتة يخاف ان يسال سؤال فياخذ الاستاذ انطباع عنه انه طالب غبي او فاشل او غير ملتزم بحضور محاضرتة او غير متابع للسكاشن وكأن الاستاذ المعقد نفسيا يفهم بانة سوف يقوم بالقاء محاضراتة وسيجد جميع الطلاب يفهمون ما يقول 
اذن اصبح هم الطلاب كلهم في جميع الكليات ان يفكروا في شيء واحد هو كيف يجتاز الامتحان وينجح ولا يهم اي شيء بعد ذلك 
ثاني سبب طريقة الامتحانات واسلوبها وهو يختلف من استاذ لاخر فاستاذ هوايته امتحانات معقدة لا يستطيع طالب ان يقوم بحلها واخر هوايته امتحانات تقوم علي التكرار والحفظ حتى المواد التي تدرس عفي عليها الزمن ولا احد يتابع ما هو جديد وضاع العلم وضاعت الابحاث بين ايدي محتكرين لا رقيب عليهم


----------



## اسئله حائره (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع لك جزيل الشكر
فن المتعارف عليه ان الدراسه تختلف تماما عن الواقع العملى
فى الهندسه وفى انواع الراسات
ونأمل ان يتغير هذا الوضع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2009)

*1- الطالب الجامعي*

السلام عليكم
اشكر لجميع حسن المتابعة والمشاركة.وأستكمل موضوع " اما انا للتعليم الجامعي من ان يتطور " فبعد الاتفاق لدى الاغلبية بضرورة تطوير التعليم الجمامعي تم بعدها تحديد اهم الوسائل للتطوير الجامعي.
وسيكون النقاش الان مع السبب الاول وهو من اهم الاسباب في عملية التطوير الجامعي فقبل اللقاء اللوم على الاخرين الاصلاح يبدأ بالنفس اولا .
1- الطالب الجامعي.
وقد يتسأل البعض ان دور الطالب الجامعي في التطوير التعليم الجامعي هو دور ثانوي وان كان هناك دور فهو نتيجة وليس سببا. وهنا تبدأ المشلكة بتحميل الغير المسؤول واللوم والعتاب على الاخرين.
ولتوضيح الطريقة التي يمكن بها الطالب ان يطور نفسة :-
- القناعة التامة بان حصولة على المقعد الجامعي هي اكبر فرصة ذهبية له للحصول على التعليم وان المحاضرات التي يأخذها ستكون المرجع الاول له بعد التخرج فالاهتام بتسجيل المحاضرات اما من خلال كتابة الملاحظات والحضور الدائم للمحاضرات ( الحضور الذهني وليس الجسمي فقط).
- الاهتمام بالابحاث والمشاريع والقيام بها بنفسة وعدم الاعتماد على الغير ونلاحظ كثيرا في المنتديات الهندسية " يرجى المساعدة ..... اريد حلا .....) مع ان وسائل البحث متوفرة وكثيرا وسهلة وخصوصا في هذه الايام والتي لم تكن متوفره لكثير من الاجيال السابقة . ولتطوير الذات في هذا المجال يكون من خلال اعداد المشاريع والابحاث من قبل الطالب بنفسة ومن ثم عرضها على الاساتذه او المعيدين او حتى في المنتديات لاخذ الرأي من اصحاب الخبرة.
- الاهتام بالتعليم الذاتي وهي من خلال الاطلاع على المجلات الهندسية والاهم الانضمام للمنتديات الهندسية والمتابعة والمشاركةالفعالة بها.
- الزيارات الموقعية والاطلاع على الاعمال وهذا خصوصا لطلبة الهندسية المدنية والكهربائية والميكانيكية واستخدام التصوير ( وهو متوفر لدى نسبة كبيرة في الهواتف النقالة) من خلال اخذ الصور ومن ثم السؤال عن ذلك.
- الاستفادة من ايام العطل الجامعية في العمل بالمشاريع ( بالمجان) والاتعامل مع مراحل العمل من خلال الفنيين ( تكون البداية الاطلاع باهتمام ومن الرجوع والسؤال ) ومن السنه الاولى واعتماد التصوير كمرجع للتوثيق.
-الاستفادة من الخبرات السابقة من خلال العمل او متابعة المنتديات وخصوصا هذا المنتدى الطيب حيث يوجد الكثير من المواضيع والتي تركز على الناحية العملية في الهندسة وهذا ما يميز هذا المنتدى عن غيرة فالكتب والكودات وحدها لا تكفي ولكنها تحتاج الى من يساعد في التوضيح.
- تعلم طريقة التعلم البصري وهي سهلة جدا ولكنها مفيده جدا وتقوي الذاكرة وسعة الاطلاع وتكون من خلال تصفح اي كتاب بالنظر في الصفحة وقراءة ما تحت الصور او المواضيع الرئيسية وبشكل سريع سواء كان الكتاب نسحة الكترونية (Word or pdf )وهذه الطريقة مفيدة للتذكر ومعرفة ما لديه من مراجع.
- تعلم طريقة حسن السؤال وحسن الاستماع .
هذه بعض النقاط التي تساعد الطالب الجامعي اذا احسن الاخذ بها ستعود عليه بالنفع في مستقبلة بعد التخرج.
مع تحياتي للجميع
وابنتظار المشاركات

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

تقييم لهذا الموضوع موضع اهتمام وتقدير​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع متعلق بالطلاب
موضوع مهم جدا للنجاح لكل المهندسين


----------



## asmaa_asm (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع فى الصميم ياأستاذناالفاضل
انا طالبة فى الفرقة الرابعة وانا طول السنوات السابقة كنت بجاهد انى افهم من المحاضرات والسكاشن كنت بحضرعلى طول وذلك ليس لنسبة الغياب ولكن اعتقادى ان المصدر الاول والاخير للمعلومات هوالمحاضرة فقط لما كان يوجد موضوع صعب مش فهماة كنت مثلا كنت اذهب للمعيد مفهمتش كنت لا اجد وسيلة اخرى لكى افهم هذا الموضوع
ولكن عرفت موخرااااانى اى حاجة الطالب مش عارفها الطالب يدخل اى اى منتدى ويسئل عن اللى عايز يعرفة 
وهيجد اكتر مما كان يريد ان يعرفة
انا من رأى ان المشكلة دة جزءها من الدكتور وجزأهامن الطالب 
1-من الطالب: احنا كان عندنا رهبة من الدكتور اننا نسئلة ودة فى السنوات الاولى فى القسم
عدم استخدام الكمبيوتر كجزء اساسى من المناهج الدراسية اى اى حاجة مش واضحة فى المحاضرة المفروض يدخل ويبحث على النت 
احنا دفعنتا هذة السنة اغلبهم وانا واحدة منهم مشاريع صعبة وبمعنى اصح فيها شغل كتير ومفيد لتعويض النقص الذى كان فى السنوات الدراسة السابقة وابتعدوا عن المشاريع السهلة مثل الماتريل كان داخل2 فقط من الدفعة فى مشروع الماتريل وكان لايوجد احد فى مشروع المساحة خالص 
وكانت هذة السابقة ليس لها مثيل فى القسم ادهشت رئيس القسم والدكاترة لان فى كل عام كان تقريبا نصف الدفعة بيدخل ماتريل اما بالنسبة لمشروع المساحة كان لم يدخلة احد بسبب ان الgeodesyكانت عقدتنا السنة السابقة
والمساحة كنا فهمين جدااا فيها ونحل فى الامتحان ونجيب مقبول


----------



## asmaa_asm (24 يناير 2009)

انا بجد مسرورة ان دفعتنااصبحت بهذة الصورة واصبحت اكثر حرصا وربنا يعنا على المشروع 
وانا بحاول انصح الطلاب فى الفرق الاقل ان اهم وسيلة للتعلم هى البحث وليس المحاضرة فقط 
ولك جزيل الشكر استاذنا الفاضل/رزق الحجاوى على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2009)

اتمني للعرب ان يتطورو وان يرو الاجانب العجب في ذالك وانا من الحرصين علي ذالك 
وشكرا لكم ولكم كل التقدمم والنجاح


----------



## سوار العسل (26 يناير 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز لانها فعلا يوجد مشاكل في الدراسة الهندسه
ان الطالبه في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه "خريجه ان شاء الله على الفصل الثاني" و لكن بالفعل في مواد كما دخلت اطلعت و لكنني فهمت بعض المواضيع.كنت انجح في هذه المواد ببساطه لانو في الامتحان كنا ناخذ اسئلة السنوات السابقه ونقعد نحفظها بدون فهم و فعليا كانت مشكله بنسبه لي لانني اتصعب من الحفظ, لذلك دخلت علمي و دخلت هندسه عشان ما احفظ و للاسف معظم موادي كانت حفظ اسئلة السنوات السابقه, و لكن هناك مواد اطلعت مستوعبتها و لم انساها الان الدكتور بعرف يشرح
لذلك نرجو من الدكاتره ايصال المعلومه بطريقه سهله و عدم تكرار الاسئله و تدريب طلابهم على واقع عملهم و الغوص فيه بدل من اعطاء قوانين نحفظها و هي لن تفيدنا في العمل باي شئ اذا احتجناها نرجع لاي كتاب او موقع و ناخذها منه


----------



## Ahmed mido (27 يناير 2009)

_نشكر الاخ رزق علي هذا الموضوع الجدير بالوقوف امامه مئات الساعات بل آلاف الساعات _
_اولا علي الدكتور تحديد المنهج المكرس الي الطالب _
_ثانيا علي الكتور ايضا الاهتمام ليس بالمنهج وفقط بل كل الوسائل التي تفيد الطالب في المستقبل _
_ثالثا علي الطالب الاهتمام بالمنهج ليس للتفوق في الامتحن وفقط ولكن ليستفيد بالعلم الذي لم يقدر ثمنه العظيم _
_لكننا نجد الان جميع الخريجين مستواهم العلمي والعملي تحت الصفر لعدم الاهتمام الا بالمذاكره قبل المتحان والنجاح فقط _
_كل ما نتمناه هو تنمية الافكار لدي طلابنا والاستعانه بالكتب والخبرات السابقه المتافره في كثير من الاماكن والابتكار _


----------



## عبد الله فهد (27 يناير 2009)

المسألة متبادلة و الهم ان يكون هناك في الجامعات رابطة يتم إليها الرجوع و تبادل المعلومات حيث أنه لا يوجد بحث علمي متكامل


----------



## JiJ (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
كلامك يا مهندس رزق كله منطق ..سلمت يداك
طبعا المسؤولية مشتركة.. طالب متلقي - دكتور معطي - هيئات رسمية مشرفة و داعمة
لا اعرف حقا من اين يبدا الاصلاح... ما اعرفه انه ان بدأ سيحتاج لطاقة هائلة
لا استطيع ان انكر ان هناك اساتذة رائعين قد قاموا بتعليمي وقلة قليلة جدا لم تكن موفقة.
لفتني استغرابك في البداية عن عدم معرفة الطالب لاجراء بحث على الانترنت....وكوني خريجة جديدة من جامعة حكومية استطيع ان اؤكد لك ان خلال سنوات دراستي الخمس لم اكن مطالبة باجراء اي بحث علمي خارج حدود الكتب المقررة او حتى قراءة مقالة علمية بلغة اجنبية , لا بل ان بعض المواد الاساسية لم يكن فيها كتب بل كانت المحاضرات هي المرجع الوحيد.. ولم اشعر بخطورة مثل هذا الموضوع الا بعد ان قررت اكمال دراستي حيث اني اواجه صعوبات كبيرة في جمع المعلومات وفهمها وحصرها في نطاق معين...حتى على مستوى المصطلحات البسيطة
اقتراحي ليس من اساسيات الحل في المشكلة المطروحة وانما من تجربة شخصية متعبة حقا:
اقترح ادخال اللغة الانكليزية بطريقة ما في المقررات الاساسية اقلها في المصطلحات العلمية فهي لغة المراجع العلمية شئنا ام ابينا.
تفعيل دور الحاسب في العملية التعليمية سواء من حيث تجهيز مخابر لائقة او من خلال اعداد مقررات تتكامل فيها البرامج مع المحاضرات المعطاة بالاضافة الى تجهيز كوادر مؤهلة تستلم هذه المسؤولية ,تخيلوا انه اقتصر عندنا التعلم على الحاسب في احدى السنوات على اساسيات visual basic وفي سنة اخرى مادة تدعى التصميم بمعونة الحاسب وعلى الرغم من اسمها الرنان فان قسمها العملي كان مجرد دروس بسيطة بل وحتى تافهة في word, excel ونظرة سريعة جدا في اوامر autocad
اما تعلم البرامج الانشائية كالساب والايتابس او اتقان الاتوكاد فقد كانت تعلم ذاتي من البعض او من خلال الدورات الخارجية من البعض الاخر ولولا مشروع التخرج لما عرفنا بامرها من خلال الجامعة...
فلا تستغرب يا مهندس رزق ان وجدت نصف طلاب دفعتي لا يجيدون استخدام الحاسب للاغراض البسيطة فما بالك لاجراء بحث علمي.
هذا عدا عن افتقار الجامعات للتجهيزات المطلوبة من اجهزة اجراء تجارب حديثة... وهنا تلام الوزارات المشرفة..ولا استطيع فهم هذا التقتير على العلم وهو الاساس؟!
.........حديث فيه شجون

دمتم بخير:84:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والمشاركة.
بخصوص مشاركة المهندسة jij اتفق معك تماما بكل ما ذكرتيه وهذا ما لمسته من خلال عملي ان نسبة كبيرة من الخريجين الجدد وحتى الطلبه ليس لديهم القدرة على الحصول على المعلومة من خلال الانترنت .
اما بخصوص التعليم باللغة الانجليزية فاتفق معك ايضا وعند افتتاح قسم اللغة الانجليزية في هذا المنتدى كانت لي المشاركة التالية.​ 
" السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر كافة القائمين على هذا الملتقى الطيب والانطلاقة الجديدة لفرعها الثاني باللغة الانجليزية وكذلك اهنئ كافة الاخوة المهندسين في هذا المنتدى الطيب.
مثل كل بداية هناك من يوافق وهناك من يعترض وبرأيي كلاهما على صواب من وجهة نظرة .
واسمحوا لي ان اعبر بقليل من الكلمات حول هذا الموضوع وحتى تتضح الخلفية عن هذا الكلام وربما لتكون اكثر اقناعا وقناعة ابدا بالتعريف عن نفسي فأنا خريج جامعة دمشق وكنت والحمدلله من الطلبة المتفوقين في مجال الدراسة . وللذي لا يعرف عن جامعة دمشق فهي تدرس الهندسة من السنة الاولى للخامسة باللغة العربية واذكر اننا عندما كنا في السنة الرابعة وبسبب الضعف لدى معظم الطلاب في اللغة العربية فقد تقرر علينا ان ندرس مادة اللغة العربية في السنتين الرابعة والخامسة(اما الطلاب الجدد من السنة الاولى للخامسة وعلى فصلين كل سنه) ولاربعة فصول لتعليم الطلاب الاملاء والقواعد ؟؟!!! ( كان هناك ضعف شديد في الخط والاسلوب للكتابة وعدم صحة الكتابة كما ذكر ذلك اساتذتنا " وكذلك لتلحق الجامعه في طور التعليم وتحسين المستوى الجامعي تقرر تعليمنا اللغة الانجليزية في السنة الرابعة والخامسة ( والطلاب الجدد من الاولى للخامسة) وكان يدرسوننا مواضيع بسيطة بالهندسة وحقيقة الامر لم نستفد لا من اللغة العربية ولا الانجليزية , فالمنهاج كله باللغة العربية والمدرسين ( معظهم خريجين من جامعات لا تتكلم الانجليزية) وعندما تخرجت من الجامعة وجدت انني حقيقة اعرف معظم الذي درستة ولكن لا استطيع ان اعبر عنه باللغة الانجليزية فالمخططات كلها بالانجليزية والتعامل كله بالانجليزي والاهم من ذلك ان المنهاج الذي درستة كان من اعوام الستينات او السبعينات وانا خريج 1984 لان اعتماد اي كتاب جامعي يحتاج حقيقة لمعجزة فهو يحتاج الى ترجمة والية اعتمادات والى ................الخ.
هذا مع العلم بأن الاساتذة اللذين كانو بالجامعه من المخلصين جداااا بالتعليم وذو كفاءة عالية جدااا وللامانة اقول انه للان لم اجد من هم بمستواهم العلمي والخلقي وانني اكن دائما لهم الاحترام والتقدير .
وفي نفس الفترة التي كنت ادرس بها كان لي اخ يدرس في الجامعة الاردنية الهندسة المدنية ايضا وهي تعلم كل المواضيع باللغة الانجليزية وقد كان من السهل جداااا وفي كل عام تغيير المنهاج حسب الاستاذ يختار الكتاب ( الانجليزي) ويقرر بعد موافقة العمادة والتي تكون شكليه هنا ولذلك بعد التخرج قررت دراسة منهاج الجامعة الاردنية باللغة الانجليزية وذلك لاترجم كل الذي درسته الي اللغة الانجليزية .
ومن هنا نجد ان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية اسهل بكثير من اللغة العربية ويعود ذلك الى كثرة المراجع الانجليزية وتوفرها ويكون كله جديد اما اذا اعتمدنا على الترجمه فحتى نتفق على المصطلحات نحتاج الى خمس سنين على الاقل للاتفاق عليها واذكر هنا انا عندما كنا في الجامعة كانت الدراسة منذ افتتاح الجامعه وحتى 1980 لم يكن هناك اي كتاب جامعة وانما كان نوطات ( دوسية).
ولاجل التطوير الذاتي لا يمكنك الاستغناء عن اللغة الابجليزية واعتقد اذا كان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية لن ينقص من عروبتنا بشي فالحفاظ على اللغة العربيه يكون بالمحافظة على كتاب الله وحفظة .
وعندما نكون نحن اصحاب العلم والتطور نكتب بلغتنا لكي نجبر غيرنا على تعلم لغتنا اما نعتمد في العلوم والتطور على غيرنا ونتمسك بالترجمة القديمة .
اما المحافظة على لغتنا فيبدأ من البيت عندما تعلم ابنك او بنتك اللغة العربية ولا يترك ذلك للخدم ليعلموا ابنائنا اللغة ويجب ان يقتصر العلوم بكافة انواعة على اللغة الانجليزية اما تكون حياتنا وتعلمنا اليومي باللغة الانجليزية فهذه مصيبة كبير وخصوصا ان هذا بدأ يحدث ففي الامارات اللغة العربية هي اللغة الثانية في الاستعمال وهناك عائلات لا تعرف ان تتكلم العربية لمدة خمس دقائق ؟؟!!!.
ومن خلال المشاركات في هذا المنتدى نجد انه لنوحيد فهمنا للمصطلحات نحتاج لكتابة ذلك باللغة الانجليزية ليفهم الجميع ما هو المقصود لانه يوجد قلة من المهندسين من يعرف المصطلحات باللغة العربية وانما المعظم يعرفها باللجهة المحلية المتداوله في المشاريع.

مع تحاتي للجميع بالتوفيق

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## elhag (30 يناير 2009)

نحن الان فى الجامعات ندرس مقررات الهندسة لكى ننجح فقط وشكرا جزيلا لابراز هذا الموضوع ليرى النور


----------



## ريان (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم :
أوافقكم الرأي تماماً 
و أرى نفسي " أني دخلت كلية الهندسة بعد التخرج منها "
أي مازلنا مبتدئين في الهندسة العملية , 
دعونا الآن لا ننظر إلى الوراء و نلقي اللوم على التعليم الجامعي (ربما يكون اللوم فعلاً عليه ) ,
و ليراقب كل واحد عما حققه بعد التخرج من خبرة اكتسبها -بفضل الله - ثم سعيه الشخصي , 
و ما يرسم خلال السنوات القادمة أنه ينوي فعله ( لأن الخبرة لا تكون لا بالسنة و لا بالسنتين و لا بالأمر السهل )
لوجدنا الكثيرين يبحثون عن أعذار وينسون أنفسهم أو بالأحرى ينسون أنه لا همة لهم ولا طموح ويرون المشوار طويل وشاق​و جعلنا الله و إياكم من أصحاب الهمم العالية .​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=83867​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2009)

ريان قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> أوافقكم الرأي تماماً
> و أرى نفسي " أني دخلت كلية الهندسة بعد التخرج منها "
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية ارحب بك ضيفا على هذا الموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد المشاركات والمواضيع التي تثري هذا المنتدي .
اتفق معك تماما اخي ريان فيما قلته ولكن كان الهدف من طرح هذا الموضوع هو لطلبة الجامعات بشكل عام ولطلبة كلية الهندسة بكشل خاص.
اما من تخرج منهم فنقول له عليك اعداد نفسك ومتابعة التغييرات في مجال عملك وتثقيف نفسك بالثقافة الهندسية المستمرة.
ولتكن سيرة من سبقونا في مجال العمل الهندسي قدوة لكل مهندس متخرج حديثا وقد تم تسليط الضوء على عدد لا بأس به من المهندسين ممن يشهد لهم بالخبرة والتميز وتم التعرف عليهم من خلال كتاباتهم ومساهماتهم في المنتدى وكذلك من خلال الموضوع في المنتدى تحت عنوان "لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسة المدنية".

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## dedo_eng (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الموضوع بجد مفيد جدا لانه يتطرق الى مستقبل الاجيال القادمة لكن اود ان اعرف اليست هي نفس المناهج التي تعلمها اساتذتنا وعلماؤنا ام ان الوضع اختلف في طريقة التعليم من البديهي ان يكون الوضع الان افضل لما يتاح للدارسين هذه الايام من سهولة الاطلاع على كل ماهو جديد عن طريق الانترنت وخلافه


----------



## ريان (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخ رزق .

أخ dedo_eng:
المناهج هي نفسها و لكن ما أخذه أساتذتنا طبقوه في ذلك الحين على الواقع 
(العدد قليل و ساحة العمل واسعة بمعنى الفرص أكثر ).
أما الآن العدد أكبر و طريقة الحساب و نظام العمل أطور من قبل و لكن المناهج نفسها على الطريقة القديمة .
فأنا شخصياً و بحمد الله قد حصلت على خبرة راضية عنها إلى حد ما في مجال العقود و فروقات الأسعار
رغم أن الفترة كانت طويلة جداً لذلك و لكن النتيجة حصلت عليها بشكل واسع .
و لكن ذلك على حساب تعلم البرامج الحديثة التي توجهت لها منذ فترة مثل الماتلاب و الإيتاب (برامج التصميم بشكل أدق) التي أصبحت معلوماتي تكاد منسية فيها .
و في مجال التنفيذ (هو مجال المهندسين الشباب أكثر ما هو مجالنا ) و لكن أكتسبت خبرة لا بأس بها نوعاً ما​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأتمنى من لجان تطوير مناهج التعليم الهندسي الجامعي توفير المناهج الإلكترونية إلى جانب المطبوعة وأن تشرح هذه المناهج شيفرات (كودات) البرامج الهندسية التي نتورط في التعامل معها وكذلك التدريب على استخدامها في دراسة مشاريع متكاملة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## محمد سهل الهادى (15 فبراير 2009)

اصعب شئ فى هذا العالم ان ترى اغلى واقرب من تحب يرمي بنفسه فى النار ولا تستطيع عمل شئ لسبب بسيط انه لا يريد منك التدخل
اصعب شئ فى هذا العالم ان تغمض عينيك عن الحق ارضاء لنفسك والنتيجه (اعمي فى كل الاحوال)

لاتضع كل أحلامك في شخص واحد ..ولاتجعل رحلة عمرك وجه شخص تحبه مهما كانت صفاته .. ولاتعتقد ان نهاية الأشياء هي نهاية العالم


----------



## محمد سهل الهادى (15 فبراير 2009)

صح الكلام بس كيف حو كمات الدول العربية مش بتهتم الا على القليل من الهندسات بس الدول الغربية عند ها اهتمام لكل الهندسات احنا عندنا فى السودان هندسة جلود وبلاستيك بينما فى الدول الاخرة مفيش
واللة الوفق


----------



## محمد سهل الهادى (15 فبراير 2009)

المقومات 
المقومات : المقومة هي جسم صغير يصنع عادة من الكربون ويوجد في نهايتيه طرفيه سلك أنظر ص 9 من كتاب الالكترونيات من الألف إلى الياء . 
الغرض منه : تستخدم للتحكم بالتيار الكهربي داخل الدائرة لأن شدة التيار تتأثر بقيمة هذه المقومات . 
ولحساب قوة المقومات يجب أستخدام قانون أوم . 

I = v or v= ir 
r 
ونلاحظ أن التيار يكون متناسب عكسياً ولمنثل هذا على القانون 
i = v 0,5= 5 r= 5 = 10 k # 
0و5 r r 
حيث v= فرق الجهد , i = شدة التيار , r = المقاومة 
ولمعرفة قوة أي مقاوم توضع ألوان متفق عيها علمياً كمثل هذا الشكل :- 

4 3 2 1 
اللون الكود اللون عدد الأصفار اللون الكود اللون الكود 
فضي 10% أسود 1 أسود صفر أسود صفر 
ذهبي 5 % بني 10 بني 1 بني 1 
لا لون 20 % أحمر 100 أحمر 2 أحمر 2 
برتقالي 1000 برتقالي 3 برتقالي 3 
اصفر 10000 اصفر 4 اصفر 4 
أخضر 100000 اخضر 5 اخضر 5 
ازرق 1000000 ازرق 6 ازرق 6 
بنفسجي 0 بنفسجي 7 بنفسجي 7 
رمادي 8 رمادي 8 
أبيض 9 أبيض 9


----------



## ملهم الحجي (15 فبراير 2009)

هذا الكلام منطبق على 70% من الطلاب الحديثي التخرج
واشكرك عاى طرحك للموضوع
وفقكم الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 فبراير 2009)

*وجهة نظر متواضعة*

*[font=&quot]هذا الموضوع علي درجة عالية من الاهمية لانه يناقش سبب ضعف مشركتنا في العطاء الانساني والحضارى المعاصر ،ولقد راجعت كل التعليقات وهي جيدة ومثمرة .[/font]*
*[font=&quot] ووجهة نظرى كالتالي[/font]**[font=&quot] : [/font]*
*1-**[font=&quot]إن التعليم منظومة متكاملة تبدأ من التعليم الابتدائي وتنتهي بالتعليم الجامعي ، فإذا لم يتدرب الطالب فى مراحله المختلفة علي المنهج العلمى ، واستخدام العقل ، والبحث والاستنباط ، فلا ننتظر منه القدرة على ذلك في المرحلة الجامعية [/font]*
*2-**[font=&quot]اعتبار الشهادة الجامعية هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للحصول علي عمل له راتب معقول ، ثم الانتساب الى الطبقة الوسطى أو العليا ، يدفع الجميع الى الصراع للدراسة الجامعية فقط بهدف الحصول علي هذه الشهادة بأى وسيلة ، وبأى مستوى ، حيث انه الهدف ليس التمكن او الفهم بل مجرد الحصول علي الشهادة التى هي جواز العبور الى الوظيفة والراتب والطبقة .[/font]*
*3-**[font=&quot]ازدحام المدرجات والمعامل والورش بالطلبة بشكل يفوق طاقتها يجعل الاستفادة العملية منها اقل من الصفر ، ثم أى دورات تدريبية مع هذا العدد الهائل تكاد تكون مستحيلة .[/font]*
*4-**[font=&quot]يواجه الاساتذة بضعة معوقات اساسية : [/font]*
*[font=&quot]أ – تواضع الاجور الذى يدفعهم الى السعي الدائم الى شغل كل وقتهم في البحث عن وسائل لرفع دخلهم ، يقلل من قدرتهم على الاجادة في التدريس ، وتطوير أنفسهم ومناهجهم بكل ما هو معاصر ، وتكون الغاية هي زيادة الدخل والتى تعنى أقل مجهود بأعلى سعر ممكن ، وهو ما يبدو واضحا في المذكرات المباعة للطلاب .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ب – زيادة اعداد الطلاب تفقد الاستاذ والطالب تلك العلاقة الشخصية والتى تفيد الطرفين حيث تجعل الاستاذ يبحث عن الافضل وتجعل الطالب يستفيد من منهج الاستاذ وأسلوبه وشخصيته ، ويصبح الطلاب في نظر الاستاذ أشياء لا روح فيها ، أو علي الاقل أغراب وخصوم كل همه السيطرة علي هذا العدد ، والقاء مادته العلمية والخروج سريعا من المكان هاربا.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ج – هناك فجوة بين المحاضرات وبين الواقع العملي بشكل لا يمكن تجاوزها ، ولا يحاول الاستاذ غلق هذه الفجوة ، فتجد الطالب مطالب باستذكار مادة نظرية لا يكاد يعرف الهدف منها أو مدى اهميتها في حياته العملية وتطبيقاتها ، مما يدعم مسألة الحفظ والتلقين دون فهم ، ويكتشف بعد التخرج كم كانت هذه المواد مهمة وخطيرة في حياته العملية .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]د - أحيانا يكون الاساتذة غير مؤهلين تربويا لابصال المعلومة ، فليس كل من يحمل المعلومة قادرا علي توصيلها لغيرة ، وكثيرا ما واجهنا اساتذة نوابغ في مادتهم لكنهم غير قادرين على توصيل المادة العلمية للطلبة وشرحها لهم .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]اقتراح ات للحل : [/font]*
*[font=&quot]1 – يجب تغيير المناهج منذ بداية التعليم بحيث تنمي في الطالب وتدربه على المنهج العلمي ، وعلي الاعتماد على النفس والبحث للوصول للمعلومة ، ثم وهو الاهم تدربه علي نظام الفريق في البحث والعمل ، وتزرع فيه حقيقة أن العلم والمعرفة والاختراع أمور تراكميه، وليست من صنع فرد واحد .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]2 – رفع المستوى المادى والطبقي لخريجي التعليم الفني ، بحيث يكون الفرد بعد هذا التعليم مؤهلا للعمل والحصول على مرتبات عالية تكفيه لتكوين اسرة والانتماء للطبقة الوسطى أو العليا ، وتوفير فرص العمل له ، فلا يدخل التعليم الجامعي الا الراغبين والمحبين للبحث العلمي ، حيث ان الحصول على عمل وراتب ميسر لهم قبل دون الدخول الى الجامعة ، فاختيارهم للتعليم الجامعي هو تضحية من اجل حبهم فى البحث العلمي وليس ضرورة ، فتقل الاعداد من حيث الكم ، ويعلو الكيف بشكل كبير ، فيعطى الاستاذ لاعداد قليلة ، ويتقبل التلميذ المؤهل والمحب والراغب بارادته .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]3 – على مستوى الاساتذة :[/font]*
*[font=&quot] أ – يجب أن توفر الجامعات لهم مرتبات مجزية للغاية وتوفر لهم حياة كريمة ، متفرغين للتعليم والتطوير والبحث العلمي ، حيث ان العلوم تتطور بشكل متسارع ، ويطالب الاستاذ دوريا بتقديم من الابحاث والمقالات العلمية ما يثبت ويدل على استيعابه لكل جديد ، وتطوير نفسه دائما ، وتساعده الجامعة على حضور المنتديات العلمية العالمية التى تناقش كل جديد في مجاله ، ثم تطالبه بادخال هذا الجديد دائما في مناهجه التعليمية .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ب – تحرص الجامعات على التأكد ليس فقط من التفوق العلمي لاساتذتها بل وقدرتهم على احتواء الشباب وتوصيل المادة العلمية ، وإن اقتضى ذلك دورات تربوية لتأهيلهم لهذه المهمة .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ج – لا بد من ربط المادة النظرية بالواقع العملي بشكل دائم وكامل ، بحيث يعرف الطالب أهمية المادة المدروسة ، وكيف سيتعامل بها في الواقع التطبيقي ، ومع قلة عدد التلاميذ يمكن للجامعات تدبير تدريب عملي ممنهج لهذا الغرض . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]هذه رؤية متواضعة حاولت ان تكون متكاملة فتشمل الاستاذ والطالب والمنهج ،وهي أطراف العملية التعليمية ، والاطار الجامع لذلك كله وهي منظومة التعليم ، والله أسأل أن أكون قد شاركت بما يفيد .[/font]*


----------



## احمد فوزى شرف (16 فبراير 2009)

نشكرك على هذه المقترحات ويجب التدريب اولا بالنسبه للمدرسين او التطوير من التمكن من مايجب استخدامه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 فبراير 2009)

احمد فوزى شرف قال:


> والله انى لسألت سؤال م احد جاوبنى





احمد فوزى شرف قال:


> او بعت الرد الى
> فقلت ن مشروع تخرجى هو جودةالهواء الداخلى واريد ان اعرف ما هى انواع الفلاتر المستخدمه مع ارفاق بعض الصور الى كل نوع
> وانواع اجهزة التلوث مع ارفاق صوره لهذه الاجهزه وكيف يتم تلوث الهواء المكيف الموجود داخل الغرفه وارجو الرد سريعا لو تكرمتم​



السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك بخصوص طلبك يمكن ان تبعث بالسؤال لقسم الميكانيك ولكن اجيب بشكل مختصر ان متطلبات الفلترة المطلوب للهواء داخل الغرف يعتمد على طبيعة الاستخدام .
وتكون طريقة تنقية الهواء باستخدام نظام التكييف بسحب الهواء من الغرفة ومعالجتة او بمعالجة الهواء الخارجي ومعالجتة قبل الدخول للغرفة واليك الامثلة التالية :
- غرف العمليات تحتاج الى تعقيم للهواء للغرفة وعدم وجود اي غبار لذلك يستخدم لها فلاتر من نوع هيبا فلتر والتي تعطي تنقية للهواء وتعقيم للهواء الخارجي بنسبة 99.99% ومن ثم ادخالة للغرفة اما الهواء الداخلي فيتم سحبة والتخلص منه بالخارج ولا يعاد استخدامة ( طواء طبيعي 100 % ) .
- الغرف المستخدمة كمطابخ فهي تحتاج الى فلاتر لتنقية الهواء من الزيوت والابخرة والروائح ولها نوع خاص من الفلاتر.
- التجمعات التجارية في الخليج مثلا تحتاج الى فلاتر تنقية الهواء من الغبار بالاضافة الى امتصاص ( تجفيف) الرطوبة من الهواء.
وهذا نجد ان نوع الفلتر حسب نوعية الاستخدام للمكان لذلك يجب معرفة الاستخدام المطلوب ومن ثم تحديد نوعية الفلاتر.
اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت لك طريقة اختيار الفلاتر 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ابو جواد الطائي (16 فبراير 2009)

كلامك كله صحيح وواقعي انا اليوم ادرس في كلية الهندسة مرحله رابعة يعني على باب التخرج وقد نسيت ومحيت من ذاكرتي للسنوات الثلاثه الماضية ولا اعرف عندما اتخرج ما هو مصيري كمهندس (مهندس فاشل)


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (16 فبراير 2009)

ارى ان يكون لكل مادة اساسية قسم عملي ((فعلي )) لا ان ينقلب العملي الى نظري كحل مسائل من نفس نمط المحاضرات كان يخرج الطلاب مع الدكتور الى موقع تنفيذ ويروا بام اعينهم ما سمعوا بالمحاضرات قد يقول قائل ومن اين ناتي لكل مادة بموضوع عملي اقول ان يكون هناك تنسيق بين الجامعة وبين المؤسسات الحكومية من خلال البرامج الزمنية للمشاريع قيد التنفيذ فقد يكون له فائدة اعم والله اعلم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ / أبو جواد الطائي 
لا تقلق فبعد تخرجك وممارسة العمل وعند مواجهة أى مشكلة فنية ستجد الجواب حاضرا مما درسته وتظن أنك نسيته ، فالعقل الانساني معجزة بكل المقاييس ، فاطمئن .


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموضوع المتناول في غاية الاهمية لكونه يعالج مرض مصاب به طلبتنا الكرام هو الاعتماد على الافكار دون البحث من اين أخذت وكيف وهذا سبب يجعل الطلبة يعتمدون علي الافكار المستوردة فقط حيث لايعطي مجال للعقل كي يبدع .
بارك الله فيك ياأخي علي هذا الوضوع الرائع 0.


----------



## ahmad_gh (17 فبراير 2009)

كلام جميل 
في البداية انا حديث التخرج وقد عانيت ما عانيت وكلامك سليم بما يخص الاقارب والاصحاب في مجال التعليم وانه ذو اهمية بعيدا عن الاهميات الاكاديمية 
لكن لماذا لا يتم اضافة النقص من قبل الطالب ؟؟ فعلى سبيل المثال الانترنت هي موسوعة علمية لا حصر لها تحوي المعلومات في مختلف المجالات وهذا المنتدى الذي له الفضل الاكبر في مجال التعليم الاكاديمي من بعد فضل الله 
لذلك ساستغل الفرصة لشكركم جميعا على توفير الخدمات لي خلال سنوات الدراسة وما بعد الدراسة 
لذلك على الطالب والمهندس ان ينمي مهاراته وقدراته ورفع مستواه عن طريق جمع المعلومات بشكل شخصي فنحن امة اقرا ولازلنا كذلك..
اينما وجد النقص يمكن تعويضه وبسرعة 
بمجل حديثي انا الوم الطالب قبل المحاضر فهذا العلم لك والهندسة تفتح لك ابواب الفضول وسرعة التعلم والتفكير المنطقي لايجاد الحل اينما كان 
والله الموفق


----------



## حنين ماجد (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ليس كل الذنب على المدرس او الدكتور والمنهج الدراسي فالطالب يتحمل جزء من الذنب ايضا فنحن كما ذكر الاخ رزق كل همنا ونحن في المراحل الدراسية هو كيف ننجح ولانتعب انفسنا سوى في يوم الامتحان .ولانقوم بأبحاث عن اي مادة او موضوع في مناهجنا المقررة او التطور الحاصل فيها


----------



## صقيع الامواج (18 فبراير 2009)

كم اتمنى ان يكون التدريس عن طريق الابحاث حيث يقوم الطالب بالاطلاع على الموضوع المنوط به ثم يقوم بعمل تقرير به ويتم المناقشة بينه وبين المحاضر والاستغناء عن اسلوب التلقين وقيام المحاضر بشرح كل كلمة فى المنهج.
اشكرك على الموضوع اخي رزق ودمت بكل خير


----------



## زكي مجيد (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه نفس المشاكل منذ اكثر من عقد من الزمان وفي كل البلدان العربيه مع الاسف والسبب هو التسارع التكنلوجي الهائل في علم الاتصالات والذي لم يستغل بشكل ولو بسيط....واليكم مايلي
1/ الاستاذ الجامعي يتحمل المسؤوليه الاولى لانه يجب ان يطور طريقة تدريسه وايصاله المعلومه الى الطلبه عن طريق هذه لتكنلوجيا وليس كما درسه استاذه المشرف ايام زمان
2/ الطالب الجامعي يجب ان يستخدم التكنلوجيا الحديثه (مثل ولدنا الذي استخدم mp3 في جيبه لنقل المحاضره )وينتبه على الاستاذ وشرحه
3/يجب وضع القوانين والضوابط للحد من ظاهرة توزيع محاضرات الاساتذه في المكتبه القريبه من الكليه لاعتماد الطالب عليها 100% وعدم قراءته للمراجع والمقررات المفروضه عليه
4/ الامتحان بوضعه الحالي فيه ظلم كبير للطالب ,يجب تغييره,حرام والله 4او5 اسئله تقرر مصير الطالب لسنه كامله والمفروض جعل الامتحان شامل فيه عدد كبير من الاسئله والخيارات الكثيره للاجوبه لتعطي للاستاذ فكره كامله عن الطالب في كل المواضيع وعلى هذا الاساس يقرر الاستاذ لان الاساس هو كمية المعلومات التي اكتسبها الطالب وليس لاحراجه ومن ثم الرسوب ........وتقبلوا تحياتي 
وبدل من ان نلعن الظلام لنشعل شمعه ولو صغيره

مهندس قديم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم للغاية .
ومن وجهة نظري فان تغيير الانظمه الجامعيه بصورة عامه ومنها التعليم الهندسي مرتبط بمتغيرات ومشاكل كبيره اهمها النظام القائم والتغيير يستلزم ان يكون سياسيا قبل ان يكون في آليات وسبل التغيير المنهجي والعلمي والبحثي الهندسي .
شكرا للجميع .


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذه 10 نصائح مهمة للاساتذة كي يكونوا فعالين اكثر

http://www.mnsu.edu/cetl/teachingresources/articles/goodteacher.html


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (21 فبراير 2009)

*الطريقة التي يمكن بها الطالب*

[السلام عليكم استاذناالفاضل رزق شكرالك على هذاالموضوغ القيم والبالغ في الاهميةبالطبع نحن لانلقي باللوم ع كل الاساتذةولاعلى الطلبة لكن في نقس الوقت الذي يكون فيه الطالب مقصرتجاه واجبه العلمي والدراسي فايضا هنالك من الاساتذة الذين يكونون مقصرين في واجبهم المهني فلايهمم هل استوعب الطالب المعلومةالمعطاةام لاوللاسف هذامانعانيه نحن الطلبة الان00000اماعن قولك بالطريقةالتي يجب ان يطورالطالب بهانفسه فهناك مشكلةاخرى يعاني منهاطالب العلم هوانه لايعرف كيفيةاستخدام الانترنت وجهله لهذاالاختراع واعتقدبان تلك مشكلةعظيمةيعاني منهالطالب العربي وهذه حقيقة ملموسة وبالتالي يبقى الطلب متقوقع على نفسه ولايواكب التطور000جزاك الله خيراستاذناالفاضل


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 فبراير 2009)

أخوتي الكرام 
هذا الموضوع الحساس برأيي المتواضع يعتمد على عدة نقاط 
1- مستوى الطالب 
2- مستوى الهيئة التدريسية
3- قدرة الجامعة


----------



## المختار الأبيض (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد : أما آن للتعليم الهندسي أن يتطور*

شكرا مرة أخرى للدكتور رزق على إثارة هذا الموضوع و للجميع على إثرائهم للنقاش سعيا لإيجاد الحلول ... 

إخوتي و أخواتي ... إن تطوير التعليم الهندسي و التعليم عموما يعتمد علينا و ذلك لكون الكثيرين منا يقومون بتقديم المحاضرات باعتبارهم أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو يتولون وظائف قيادية و مهمة في المؤسسات التعليمية و بإمكانهم تقديم المقترحات و القيام بمبادرات شجاعة و مدروسة للنهوض بالعملية التعليمية ... الطلاب أيضا يجب أن يعتادوا على عدم الإعتماد على الملخصات و طريقة التلقين و أن يتجهوا الى التدرب على إجراء البحوث وربما هذتا يجب أن يكون منذ المرحلة الُانوية .. كما يجب أن نسخر تقنية المعلومات و الحاسوب و الانترنت في تسريع وسائل و عملية التعلم و أن نمكن أكبر عدد من الطلاب و المهندسين من التعرف على مهاراتها و إتقانها ... 

الدولة كذلك عليها عبء و مسؤولية كبيرين من خلال تطوير القوانين و اتخاذ القرارات الداعمة للتطوير و تشجيع البحث العلمي و التعليم و التدريب المستمرين و الاستفادة من تجارب الآخرين و جعلها تلائم ظروفنا و احتياجاتنا و من خلال إفساح المجال للإبداع و تشجيعه ...

كل ذلك يسهم إلى حد بعيد في رأيي المتواضع الى تطوير التعليم و النهوض به من كبوته التي طال أمد بقائه فيها ...


----------



## senuors (7 مارس 2009)

*:::الحقيبة فارغة:::*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد الشكر والتحية 
اسمحوا لي بعرض تجربتي من اول دخولي الكلية لحد ما خرجت
:81:
الحمد لله ربنا وفقني وجبت مجموع اعلي من 90 % ودخلت الكلية 
(لكن مش معني ده اني كنت بصمََ)
المهم كانت مرحلة مصيرية وعدت بسلام ودخلت الكلية اعدادي هندسة
جو مختلف تماما عما قبله .واجهت مصاعب كتييييير شكل اي حد داخل الكلية جديد
شكل الجدول الدراسي ونظام المحاضرات والكتب الدراسية طبعا عارفين دا كله
انا كنت داخل الكلية فرحان .لاني هفهم كل شيء.مفيش شيء مش فيه هندسة
حلم زي اي واحد داخل الكلية جديد انه يفهم ازاي السيارة بتمشي وازاي الطائرة بتطير
ازاي المصنع بيشتغل وازي اصنع كميوتر وازاي اصلح مكنة او سيارة عطلانة
حاجات كتير كان نفسي اتعلمها (وما زلت) واحلام...
لحد ما اتفاجات بالواقع المؤلم الذي ينص علي..لو هتفهم تبقي هتقعد..
يعني مش هانجح .وكتير من زمايلي القدامي والاكبر مني اثبت لي هذه المقولة
صراحة انصدمت من الواقع.طبعا الكلية ومتطلباتها والعبء علي الاسرة لا يستدعي....
خلصت اعدادي بكل ما فيها من هموم وقلق وتوتر وعزمت اني اطبق منهجي من السنة القادمة
حان وقت اختيار القسم من السنة التالية.صراحة انا كان نفسي وامنيتي اني ادخل كمبيوتر:33:
لكن وقتها استشرت كتير اكبر مني ومعايا وبالاجماع نصحوني بقسم تاني..لان القسم ده شغله
مش اد كده.وكتير خريجي كمبيوتر بلا عمل ..وفي كتير في المجال ده مش مهندسين يعني راتب اقل
عشان ده ليه الاولوية وسمعت كلام كتير مش محله دلوقت ..لكن امام هذا الكم من الرفض
وفي نفس الوقت كانت مرحلة الجامعة بالنسبة ليا عبء علي الاسرة فخشيت صراحة ان اتخرج 
واكون عاطل بعد كل هذا الجهد المادي والمعنوي.:59:
عارف ان كتير هينقد عليا.انا هارف ان الرزق بيد الله وحده.وكمان القسم ده بالعكس شغله كويس جدا
لكني خشيت ان اكون عبء بلا فائدة.ولم يكن لي وقتها خبرة لا بالكمبيوتر ولا الانترنت .اني اطلب المشورة من منتديات هندسية.المهم دا اللي كان وحصل......
تنازلت عن هذه الامنية وانا اعتبرها تضحية اتاكدت من خطاها بعد فوات الاوان
رحت سالت عن اكتر قسم فيه فرص شغل كتير بعد الكلية فوقتها كان مدني وميكانيكا
ولان الرسم الهندسي كان في اعدادي بالنسبة ليا ولدفعتي كان مهارة شخصية لا اكثر فكان عبء تقيل
لكن مش صعب .اللهم الا اللي يعرف حد يشرح له :82: عشان كده بعدت عن مدني واختارت ميكانيكا
وسبحان الله كانت اخر رغبة بالنسبة ليا. 
المهم .دخلت ميكانيكا وانا لي حماس اني ابدا من جديد وافهم كل شيء .لكن صدمت مرة اخري بالواقع
نفس المقولة القديمة تاني. واكتر من ده اني لقيت زملاء في نفس السنة الفرق في السن بيننا 10 سنين
تخيلوا................انا مش ببالغ :70:
حسيت بقلق شديد ورعب لقيت نفسي تخليت عن اي مبدأ وكل مبدأ لغرض اني مبقاش زيهم
التزام في كل شيء.لكن لقيت اني بلف في دايرة . دكاترة متنرفزين دايما وتانيين مش متاكد من معلوماتهم .مفيش عملي الا اللهم معيدين قليلين وعجز فظيع في المعيدين ترتب عليه ان معيد واحد يدي كل المواد .ودكاترة داخلين المحاضرةبغرض التعقيد .وجو عام اجاركم الله .صراحة كل شيء كل شيء ......................
راحت السنة الاولي وانا زعلان عليها اني مخرجتش منها بشيء :86:
ونويت النية علي السنة اللي بعدها اني ابقي ملتزم وفي نفس الوقت افهم المواد و.....و...
وهكذا دواليك لحد ما لقيت نفسي في اخر سنة...كان عندي علطول قلق مما بعد التخرج
الزملاء عندهم قلق من الدكتور الفلاني والمادة الفلانية وكنت انا قلقان جدا لاني بابسط تعبير
حاسس ان الحقيبة اللي دخلت الكلية عشان املاها خارج من الكلية وهي لسة فارغة
وكنت لما اسال حد يقول لي ..يا سيدي متقلقش..الدراسة حاجة والشغل حاجة تانية....
انت بس بتاخد من الكلية ورقة اسمها الشهادة لا اكثر ولا اقل.......
هذا التناقض خلق فيا رغبة غربية انا بسميها تحدي لكن لا ارادية ..اني بذاكر المادة ليلة الامتحان
وبلا مبالغة اذاكر المادة قبل ما امتحنها بساعات .وامتحانات نهاية العام مش اعمال سنة
انا لا بدعي اني ذكي جدا ولا حاجة انا حتي كنت بقول لزملائي اني حاسس اني غبي وعايز اقوم نفسي
لكن التناقض الموجود بالفعل هو الذي خلق فيا رد الفعل ده.
المهم...وانا اسف علي الاطالة لكن حابب اعرض تفاصيل عشان المشكلة تندرس من جميع النواحي
جينا لمشروع التخرج.....ودا لوحده مصيبة.المفروض اننا من اول يوم في الدراسة بنشوف 
المشاريع المعروضة من السادة الدكاترة .احنا عدا علينا اكتر من شهرين من بداية الدراسة ولسه مش 
مسجلين في مشاريع لان مفيش غير دكتورين بس للدفعة بالكامل يعني مشروعين فقط لحوالي 140 طالب
ودكتور فيهم خد الطلبة اللي عايزهم والباقي للدكتور الاخر ...
صراحة حصل ربكة جامدة في الموضوع ده وانتهي اننا دخلنا 45 طالب في مشروع واحد
تخيلوا
في حاجات كتير حصلت في الموضوع ده .لكن النهاية واللي كان يهمنا التقدير
طبعا مشروع بالعدد ده هيكون فيه ظلم لناس وراحة لناس علي حساب ناس.الحمد لله كنت من المظلومين
ومش من الظالمين .والمحصلة امتياز في المشروع ولكم ان تتخيلوا الاستفادة المرجوة من هذا العدد
.......
وبكده خلصنا الخمس سنين
........
خرجت من الكلية:77: والحقيبة فارغة :87:
ودلوقت بدور اقوي نفسي بالدورات لكن حاسس ان الطريق لسه طويل
وامنيتي القديمة لسه في بالي.حتي المجال اللي حابه وهو cnc اساسياتي من الكلية فيه ..:82:
....
طولت عليكم جدا لكن لو ادارة الموقع شايفه ان المشاركة دي تافهة ياريت تحذفها

ولكم ولادارة الموقع كل التقدير والاحترام
وشكرا جدا لصاحب الموضوع:55:



*​


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (7 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم فعلا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الحمد الله رب العلمين 
اولا: اتقدم الى حضرتك بخلص الشكر والتقدير 
وااعتذر على تاخيرى فى الرد نظراااااا لنشغالى 
الموضوع فعلا جميل جداااا ويستحق المناقشة وتقديراااااااااا لمجهود رائع 
اضافتاااااااا الى ما ذكرت ومن وجة نظرى المتواضعة 
الدكور فى المحاضرة لا ينظر بعين الاعتبارالى الطالب كى يعطية من علمة كى يكون مهندس متمكن فى مجالة 
واخص المجال العملى بشكل هام
يتلخص الموضوعفى الاتى
يتم شرح المحاضرة بثتناء وصول الطالب الى مستوى الرقى بالمادة المشروحة وبتالى يحدث ما يلى 
يتخرج الطالب وليس لدية خبرة عملية سوى بعض المشاريع والتجارب داخل معامل الكلية والسكاشن التى مل منها الطالب لتكار ما يقال دون جديد 
يتخرج ولا خبرة
ينتج عنة 
بحثة عن عمل ومنجانب العمل مطلوب منة انجاز بدون خبرة مسبقة فى ما يعمل فتكون المحصلة ادنى بكثير 
اللهم ان كان هناك من مارس العمل اثناء الدراسة فحصل على خبرة + دراسة 
القصد يجب الاهتمام بجانب العملى الى الجانب النظرى 
يثقل كلا منهما الاخر فيصلو بصاحبهم الى خبرة وعلم يسهل علية تطوير عملة فيما بعد
الحجة هنا عدم توافر امكانيات للجانب العملى بشكل كافى
اضافااااااااا الى تغير اسلوب التعليم والاهتمام باعداد المهندس الجيد كلى يعطى ويبدع كلا فى مجال تخصصة 
قابلت البعض منهم حديثى التخرج لدية من المعلومات النظرية ما يصور لديك خبرة متناهية وعند التطبيق المحصلة 10 /100
منهم فعلا ذو خبرة فى المجال النظرى جدااااااااااممتاز والجانب العملى اين هو وهو محور ارتجاز العمل فيما بعد؟؟
فى مجال الحاسب قابلت بعضهم يتحدث عن اعطال الحاسب وكيفية الصيانة 
وهو يجهل شكل المكونات هههههههههه
وطرق تثبيتها والفواق الظاهرية التى يعلمها بالدراسة النظرية اما الشكل العملى ***
قصدى تتطور اكثر اهتمام بطالب اكثر 
نجد نتيجة احسن ان شاء الله
اشكرك جداااااااااااا كى اتحت لى فرصة الكلام عن تطوير التعليم الجامعى وخصوصاااااااااااا الهندسى منة 
مع خاص تمنياتى بتوفيق والتقدم 
اخيك ابراهيم الانصارى
تحياتى​


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

والله يا اخوية لعد لو تشوفون حالنا أحنة طلاب العراق الي الظروف متجي ويانا مثل منريد ابد:83:

يعني السبب لا من الطالب ولا من الاستاذ :82: لكن من الظروف الي نعيشها

يعني أني رح أتخرج ولحد الان أحس نفسي ممكتفية أبد بالذات أحنة الدفعات الي دنتخرج من بعد سنة السقوط لان الظروف ابد مساعدتنا وقللت وقت الدراسة ومعناها تقل فرص اعطاء المادة بشكل يكفي للطالب
بالاضافة الى انه الهندسة تتطلب واقع عملي وليس فقط نظري وأكيد أنتوا تعرفون شلون جان الامان عدنا ميساعد أبد 
:69:
وبصراحة الي ناخذه حاليا مكافي أبد ألنا يعني احنة طلاب عدنه نقص بالمادة ومنكدر نلوم الاساتذة الكرام لأن الذنب مو ذنبهم:18:

لكن هذه السنة بدت الدراسة تسترجع قوتها بس مشملتنا أحنة المرحلة الاخيرة لأن فاتتنا أمور هواية
 
تحياتي الك اخوية :55:


----------



## الشام للعمران (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم أشكرالمهندس رزق الذي طرح هذه المشكلة والتي لها أهميتها الكبيرة والحقيقة هناك الكثير من الكلام الذي يقال في سياق هذا الموضوع وأريد أن أقول 
أن لهذه المشكلة بعد اجتماعي ويلعب دورا كبيرا فعندما يكبر الولد تزرع الام بذهنه أنه لازم يصير مهندس أو دكتور قد الدنيا ولا تكمن المشكلة في هذا الطموح المشروع بل بطريقة زرع هذا الطموح فتقول الام شوف ابن عمك او خالك او كيف صار مهندس أو دكتور 
وقد لايكون هذا الشخص هو المثل الجيد فيمكن أن يكون قد وصل الىما وصل اليه بالغش والتزوير ( يعني بالشطاره)المفهوم الحالي للنجاح المزيف 
يعني باختصار التربية ودور الاهل له تأثير كبير 
وللكلام بقية


----------



## هنادي الشمري (13 مارس 2009)

انا طالبه بكلية الهندسه بفصل التخرج وبقيت طوال 4 سنوات مضت وما زلت اريد ان اشعر انني طالبه بكلية هندسه (بمعنى تمنيت لو نجد مساحه لاحترام عقول طلاب بمستوى دراسي عالي وليس الاحباط المتواصل الي بيجعل من الطالب المتميز اقل من عادي طبعا,وبعدم الثقه بالنفس لدى الطلاب والتعامل مع التعليم على انه ايصال للعلم للجيل الجديد وليس ماده يجب ان يتخطاها الطالب سواء بالحفظ او الغش او الواسطه )
كلنا نتفقين انه ممكن تكون امكانياتنا الماديه كدول عربيه بتحد من التطور الي وصلته اروبا وشرق اسيا وامريكا ,لكن بنملك انه نستخدم المتوفر بطريقه افضل ونحترم العلم مش بناخد الشهادات للبرستيج فقط


----------



## bryar (17 مارس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لفتح هذا الموضوع المهم وارجوا تقبل ملاحظاتي مع تقديري لكم
انا اتفق معكم بأن التعليم الجامعي يحتاج الى التطوير والتحديث ليكون في موقع المنافسة مع الجامعات الأوربية او الأميركية ولكن هل هو واقعي بان التطور يكون فقط عن طريق تطوير التعليم الجامعي ؟ ماذا يفيد التطوير الجامعي بدون وجود ارضية مناسبة لتطبيق التعليم الجامعي على ارض الواقع؟ فأن التطور يبدأ من تطور الفرد من النواحي الفكرية والأيديولوجية والأجتماعية لتقبل التطور العلمي والمهني وبالتالي تطبيقها عمليا. فالخريج الجامعي لايجد الوظيفة في الدوائر الحكومية والقليل منها موجود في القطاع الخاص فما اهمية التطوير اذا لم تكن هناك الأرضية المناسبة والمجال الواسع المفتوح امام الشباب. فنسيان المواضيع الهندسية ليس بسبب عدم اهتمام الطالب ولكنه بسبب الظروف الواقعية الموجودة التي لاتناسب ما تعلمه الطالب.


----------



## باهي28 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكما نعم أستاذ رزق، أنا معك في جميع ما ذكرت بالنسبة لتطوير الخطة الدرسية الذي تتكلم عنه، وهو أمر لا يختلف فيه اثنان.. ولكن ألا تتفق معي بأن الجزء الكبير من المسؤولية يقع على الطالب وليس على المحاضر أو المحاضرة؟؟
حسب رايي الكل له مسؤولية لذا الكل يعمل على تطوير ا*لتعليم الهندسي الجامعي *


----------



## step6 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
احب ان اضيف نقطة هامة 
هي ان نظام التعليم القائم علي ان الطالب يدرس 7 مواد في ترم واحد (اي 4 شهور فقط ) هو نظام فاشل ومتخلف وللاسف اقول ان اصحاب هذة الفكرة هما اساتذة متخلفيين فعلا وهذا لا يوجد الا في ا لدول النامية فقط


----------



## مؤيد العباسي (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم: كنا السنة الاخيرة في الجامعة وسألنا احد الاساتذة الكرام عن ماذا سنقوم به بعد التخرج,فاجاب قسم من الطلبة انه سيتوجه الى الحياة العملية مستغلا شهادته الجامعية, واجاب اخرون انهم سيواصلون اكمال الدراسة للماجستير والدكتوراه, واخرون كانت اجابتهم انهم سيحتفظون بالشهادة ويتجهون للحياة العملية بدونها . وهكذا كانت الاجابات متباينة. وكان رد استاذنا الفاضل بما يلي{:الاعدادية تعلمك القراءة والكتابة ولكي لا يقال عنك انك امي, الكلية تعلمك استعمال الجهاز والكتاب( المصدر) ولم تعطك علما,الماجستير تدلك على طريق العلم ولم تعطك علما ايضا, اما الدكتوراه فترشدك الىطرق استغلال العلم. قلنا اذا اين نحن من العلم بشهادة البكالوريس التي سنحملها؟ قال : التعلم الصحيح بأ ستعمال المصدر العلمي والجهاز بالطرق الصحيحة و يجب ان يقترنان باستغلالهما في الحياة العملية, فالتعلم الصحيح يكون بالحياة العملية المرتكزة على الاصول والاساليب العلمية الحضارية , لان العلم سوف لن يتوقف عند ما اخذته من معلومات اثناء دراستك الجامعية بل سيكون في سباق حثيث مع الزمن,} وقد يفلح من يستطيع اقران العلم بالحياة العملية.من هذا يكون الاستنتاج ان اللوم لا يقع على الجامعة واساليب التعلم فيها بقدر ما يقع على الطالب اثناء الدراسة ومثابرته للتعلم دون ضياع الفرص حتى لو كانت مواد الدراسة والاساليب المتبعة اساليب بالية قديمة, لانه بالتأكيد لم يسبق له ان اطلع على افضل منها .نعم يقع اللوم بعضه او جزؤ منه او مناصفة بين الطالب واستاذه , فالاستاذ يكون مسؤولا عن حسن توجيه طلابه الى الاسلوب الامثل بالحصول على المعلومة بأعتمادهم على ا نفسهم من خلال البحث في المصادر والكتب لكي يتعلم الطالب اسلوب استعمال المصادر باعتبار المصدر كما قلنا احد مقومات النجاح في الحياة العملية وبه يستعين على استعمال الاجهزة التي من الممكن ان تقع بين يديه في حياته العملية ايضا مما تنتجه التكنولوجية العالمية والتي تسير بتطور سريع بشكل هائل, والشطر الاخر من المسؤولية هو ادراك الطالب لما يريد استاذه من توجيهه بالاعتماد على النفس في ذلك ويكون له النفس الطويل بالتحمل.
واخيرا اود ان اشكر الاخ الفاضل الذي طرح هذا الموضوع وكانت الردود متباينة بشك منسق وبديع وكلها كانت تصب بطلب التغيير نحو الافضل, ولكنني اقول ليس التعليم الجامعي هو المسؤول الاول عن التغيير فأن مناهجنا التعليمية ابتداءا من بدايات مراحل الدراسة والى الوصول الى الجامعة لم تجعل من الطالب مهيأ لاستقبال علوم افضل من المتعارف عليه في الدراسة الجامعية في عموم وطننا العربي , اذ لا يجب ان تكون الفوارق كبيرة جدا بين ما نتعلمه في الاعداديات وما نتفاجأ به في الجامعات.
والف تحية...


----------



## ابوعمر (21 مارس 2009)

مؤيد العباسي قال:


> ...{:الاعدادية تعلمك القراءة والكتابة ولكي لا يقال عنك انك امي, الكلية تعلمك استعمال الجهاز والكتاب( المصدر) ولم تعطك علما,الماجستير تدلك على طريق العلم ولم تعطك علما ايضا, اما الدكتوراه فترشدك الىطرق استغلال العلم. قلنا اذا اين نحن من العلم بشهادة البكالوريس التي سنحملها؟ قال : التعلم الصحيح بأ ستعمال المصدر العلمي والجهاز بالطرق الصحيحة و يجب ان يقترنان باستغلالهما في الحياة العملية, فالتعلم الصحيح يكون بالحياة العملية المرتكزة على الاصول والاساليب العلمية الحضارية , لان العلم سوف لن يتوقف عند ما اخذته من معلومات اثناء دراستك الجامعية بل سيكون في سباق حثيث مع الزمن,} ...



هذا كلام نفيس نشكر الزميل على نقله لنا واتحافنا به

أما اخيكم فله تجربه شخصيه مؤسفه لا اعتقد انها تحتاج الى تعليق فقط ساسوقها لكم كما هي

تخرجت من احدى جامعاتنا السعوديه العريقة عام 1410 هـ وفي عام 1422هـ عدت الى نفس الجامعة لدراسة الماجستير وفي أحدى المواد حدد الاستاذ لنا كتاب كان يحمله بيده كمقرر اساسي للماده تذكرت بمجرد النظر اليه انني سبق ان درست نفس الكتاب بمرحلة البكالوريوس قبل 12 سنة وفعلا بحثت عنه ضمن ملفاتي واوراقي القديمه فازحت عنه الغبار ووجدت ان الجزء الذي قرره الاستاذ لنا هو نفس ما درسناه في السنين الغابره مع زيادة بعض الصفحات

الطريف في الامر ان الزملا ء اللي اشترو الكتاب (الطبعه الحديثه المتوفره بالسوق) صارو يتعبون في متابعة احالات الدكتور على ارقام صفحات او ارقام فصول معينه بالكتاب فصارو يلجأون لي لان النسخه اللي معي هي نفس المعتمده عند الاستاذ لان العلم توقف عند المرحلة التي درسها الاستاذ وما اضيف بعدها فلا يستحق الذكر !!!!!!!!!!!

في ماده أخرى المقرر كان مذكره مكتوبه بخط اليد وهي عباره عن ملخص اعده الدكتور بالاشتراك مع زميل له هندي عندما كان يدرس الماجستير بامريكا قبل اكثر من 10 سنوات وكان عليه تصحيحات بالقلم الاحمر مسويها الاستاذ الامريكي المشرف عليهم !!!!!


----------



## alngar1969 (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
المشكلة أحيانا تكون في المدرس
الذي أنهى دراسته بمختلف مراحلها ثم بدا التدريس 
كل ذلك دون أن يمارس عمله كمهندس و دون أن ينفذ أي مشروع 
عدا عن كون المنهاج الذي درسه قد عفا عليه الزمن و لا يوجد له تطبيق عملي
مع احترامي للمدرسين و لهذه المهنة


----------



## asmaa rm (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لاهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع حيث أن كل خريج يعاني فعلا من هذه المشكلة حيث لايوجد الا ارتباط ضئيل جدا بما ندرسه وبما نجده أمامنا فى المجالات العمليه حيث يكون ليس أمامنا سوى التخيل عندما لانجد لدى الكليه توفير الأجهزه والكيماويات اللازمه للتدريب العملي بالاضافه الى العدد الهائل من الطلبه الموجودين بالسكاشن


----------



## mahmoud44 (24 مارس 2009)

صدقت يا اخي نحن نواجه هذه المشكله في جميع انحاء الوطن العربي


----------



## الدويري (27 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله ان نبدأ بمناقشة المواضيع الهامة جدا والدقيقة ففعلا هناك ضعف هندسي رهيب وخاصة في الجامعات العربية وانا منذ فترة احاول التعرف على جامعة جيدة في البلدان العربية لدراسة الماجستير ولم أجد بعد وخاصة ان يكون المحاضرات على الانترنت , عل وعسى اجد قريبا .


----------



## احمد عامر111 (27 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هــذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (28 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم 
فعلا موضوع مهم وحقيقه وواقع ملموس نتمني ان لا يكون الحال كما كان قبل 50 عاما وان الايام والسنين القادمه يحصل فيها تتطورا علميا وعمليا في مجالنا هذا


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا التنويه


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (3 أبريل 2009)

engineering topics

اراء متحضرة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 أبريل 2009)

زملائي الاكارم كل ما ذكر عن تطوير التعليم صحيح 100% و لكن من الذي سيسعى لتطوير هذا الأسلوب 
أعتقد إذا حاول البعض التطوير فإن البعض الآخر سوف يحاول إفشاله لمصالحه الخاصة والله أعلم بهذه المصالح 
هناك نفوس ضعيفة في الهيئات التدريسية تؤدي إلى تدمير المستوى التعليمي .
المستوى التعليمي لدينا جميعاً و في جميع الجامعات العربية ضعيف جداً و الدليل أننا لم نجد أي ترتيب عالمي لجامعاتنا . 
و سأنطلق لأطرح السؤال التالي هل نجد العزاء في ثورة الجامعات الخاصة ام أن ارتباطها 
بالجامعات القديمة سوف يلبسها نفس الثوب .
علماً بأننا ما نأخذه في الجامعات لا يقل عن أي منهاج في أعرق الجامعات .
و لكن المسألة التطبيقية من يرعاها .
نتمنى أن يرقى التعليم في بلادنا العربية 
م.أبو الأفكار


----------



## ||refoo|| (5 أبريل 2009)

متشكر جدا على هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله اقدر استفيد على قد م اقدر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انقل لكم اليوم خبرين وكلاهما محزن اكثر من الاخر:-​
 ان تصنيف جامعة القاهرة والتي كانت الجامعة العربية الوحيدة ضمن افضل 500 جامعة على مستوى العالم واصبح ترتيبها بحدود 3000 ؟؟!!!!!.​
والتعليل الذي يطرح دائما بسبب ضعف الامكانيات وقلة الموارد والدعم الحكومي ؟؟ّ!!!!!.​
منع الطلبة وزراة التعليم الكويتية والقطرية الطلاب من مواطنيها من الدراسة في الجامعات والمعاهد الخاص ؟؟ّ!!!.​
ومن ماذا تشكو هذه الجامعات والرسوم كلها مرتفعة جدا وبالدولار $$$$ ؟؟؟!!!
واليكم الخبر كما ورد 
*الكويت تلحق بقطر فى مقاطعة الجامعات العربية*

«التعليم العالي» تحدد قائمة الجامعات «الموقوفة» 
6 جامعات بحرينية و7 معاهد مصرية 
حددت وزارة التعليم العالي الجامعات المعتمد الالتحاق بها مستقبلا، كما قامت بإيقاف التحاق الطلبة «وقفا نهائيا» في العديد من الجامعات والمعاهد المصرية، منوهة بالقرار السابق الذي ينص على الموافقة المسبقة من وزارة التعليم العالي قبل الالتحاق في البرامج الدراسية خارج الكويت. واعلنت الوزارة في بيان صحفي امس انها اتخذت قرارين بإيقاف التحاق وتسجيل الطلبة الكويتيين بالدراسات العليا في الجامعات البحرينية والمصرية، موضحة ان القرارين جاءا في ضوء ما قدمته بعض الوفود الاكاديمية الرائدة للبحرين ومصر، وشملا ست جامعات بحرينية، وسبع معاهد عليا مصرية.
والجدير بالذكر ان الوفود الاكاديمية التي زارت كلا من الاردن والفلبين وماليزيا والهند واوروبا الشرقية (سلوفاكيا، اوكرانيا، وبلغاريا)، قد انتهت من إعداد التقارير النهائية وتم تسليمها الى وزيرة التربية والتعليم العالي نورية الصبيح على ان يتم الاعلان عن قائمة الجامعات التي سيمنع الطلبة من الالتحاق بها خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة. واشترطت الوزارة على الطلبة الكويتيين الراغبين بمواصلة تعليمهم في المعاهد والجامعات العربية والاجنبية مراجعتها للحصول على موافقة مسبقة على البرنامج الدراسي قبل التحاقهم، كما نوهت الوزارة بعدم السماح بالتحاق الطلبة الكويتيين في اي مؤسسة للتعليم العالي (جامعة / كلية / معهد عال) يتم انشاؤها بعد صدور هذا القرار، ما لم يتم اعتمادها من قبل وزارة التعليم العالي، وحاولت «القبس» الاستفسار والاتصال بوكيلة وزارة التعليم العالي د. رشا الصباح وسؤالها بشأن القرار الصادر، فقالت: «ليس لي دخل بالقرار اتصلوا بالوزيرة.. وبسؤالها عن مصير الطلاب المسجلين، أجابت: الموضوع لا أدري عنه واكرر اتصلوا بالوزيرة. واضافت الوزارة انه تم ايقاف التحاق الطلبة الكويتيين في تخصيص الطلب البشري بالجامعات المصرية، عدا جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وايقاف الالتحاق بتخصص طب وجراحة الفم والاسنان في جميع الجامعات المصرية الخاصة، عدا جامعة مصر الدولية.
واللافت ان القرارات الصادرة عن وزيرة التربية والتعليم العالي نورية الصبيح حول ايقاف المعاهد المصرية كانت مصحوبة بكلمة «ايقافا نهائيا»، مما يجعلنا نتساءل هل الجامعات البحرينية وبعضا من المصرية ستفتح مرة أخرى حتى اشعار آخر؟

المصرية
الجامعات المصرية التي تم إيقاف التحاق وتسجيل الطلبة الكويتيين في المراحل الجامعية والدراسات العليا:
• المعهد العالي للدراسات التكنولوجية المتخصصة.
• المعهد العالي للدراسات النوعية في مصر الجديدة.
• المعهد العالي للدراسات المتطورة في الهرم.
• المعهد العالي للدراسات النوعية في الجيزة.
• معهد الفراعنة العالي للحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات والإدارة في الهرم.
• معهد المدينة العالي للإدارة والتكنولوجيا.
• معهد الجزيرة العالي للحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية في المقطم.
• المعهد التكنولوجي العالي في العاشر من رمضان
• جامعة السادس من أكتوبر.
• الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري.

موافقة ولكن

الجامعات المصرية التي يسمح للطلبة الكويتيين بالالتحاق والتسجيل في التخصصات المعتمدة:
• جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا عدا تخصص طب وجراحة الفم والأسنان.
• جامعة أكتوبر للعلوم الحديثة والآداب عدا تخصص طب وجراحة الفم والأسنان.
• جامعة مصر الدولية عدا تخصص الطب البشري.


الجامعات البحرينية الموقوفة
الجامعات البحرينية التي تم إيقاف التحاق وتسجيل الطلبة الكويتيين بالمرحل الجامعية والدراسات العليا:

• الجامعة الأهلية
• جامعة ama
• كلية البحرين الجامعية
• جامعة العلوم التطبيقية
• جامعة دلمون للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
• الجامعة الخليجية

الجامعات البحرينية التي تم إيقاف التحاق وتسجيل الطلبة الكويتيين بالمرحل الجامعية والدراسات العليا:

• الجامعة الأهلية
• جامعة ama
• كلية البحرين الجامعية
• جامعة العلوم التطبيقية
• جامعة دلمون للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
• الجامعة الخليجية​


----------



## samodeh76 (2 يونيو 2009)

*التعليم لا يقف عند الجامعة*

مع ما ذكرتموه من مشكلات الا ان الهندسة ليست مهنه اكاديمية صرفة وهنالك تقصير ليس فقط من الجامعة ولكن من المكاتب الهندسية والنقابات المهنينه .
لنضرب المثل عن الولايات المتحدة ( لا يحصل الطالب على لقب مهندس الا بعد ان يجتاز اختبارين هما EIT engineer in training و PE profissional engineer
وعادة يكون ذلك خلال فترة تدريب تمتد لسنتين و على حساب المكتب لانه يعتبر من راسمال المكتب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
منذ فترة طويلة ولم اكتب في موضوع "اما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي ان يتطر " واليو سأتحدث عن تجربة جديدة في التعليم الجامعي وبشكل مختلف جدااا عن كل الجامعات في منطقة الخليج بشكل وبشكل خاص في المملكة العربية السعودية وهي انشاء جامعة الملك عبدالله والذي يطلق اختصارا واصبح اكثر شهرة باسمة LA KAUST وفي الحقيقة تتم هذه الجامعة بالاسلوب التعليمي الحديث وبالمباني الحديثة وعلى اعلى مستوى عالمي .
King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) (Arabic: جامعة الملكعبد الله للعلوم و التكنولوجيا‎) is a research institution which is expected to be completed in 2009. The aim of the University is to promote research and science achievement in Saudi Arabia and around the globe.
KAUST is scheduled to open with a $10 billion endowment.[1]
*******s [hide]
1 General information
2 Campus
3 Presidential search
4 Degrees
5 Notes
6 External links
7 Further reading
General information
The location of the KAUST is in the west coast near the city of Jeddah. According to the University's website, the university will start on September 2009 with 250/350 students pursuing Masters and Ph.D degrees. King Abdullah has bestowed an endowment of 23 billion dollars on the university and commissioned Saudi Aramco, the Saudi-owned oil company to design and build the university's campus and curriculum. At maturity, the total KAUST community will number approximately 20,000 people Under construction, the campus site is in a coastal location near the fishing village of Thuwal, 80 kilometers (50 miles) north of Jeddah. The total area is more than 36 million square meters (nearly 9,000 acres), including a coral-reef ecosystem that will be preserved by the University as a marine sanctuary, and will be a focus for research. Architectural firm HOK planned and designed the campus. Shen Milsom Wilke and JaffeHolden Acoustics, Inc. were the acoustical consultants on the campus and main auditorium respectively.
As of 13 January 2008, Professor Shih Choon Fong has been named the Founding President of the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology. Prof. Shih is the current president of National University of Singapore and will be leaving NUS at the end of 2008.
Degrees
It is anticipated that the university will open with six fields of studies:
Chemical Engineering
Applied Mathematics and Computer Science
Mechanical Engineering
Materials Science and Engineering
Computational Earth Science and Engineering
Biosciences and Bioengineering
It is expected to add:
Electrical Engineering​وللمزيد من التفصيل وقبل الدخول في النقاش اقدم لكم شرح عن هذه الجامعه من خلال الرابط التالي وستتم المناقشة بعد فترة باذن الله تعالى.
http://www.uniroma1.it/documenti/internazionale/eventi/090212/095_kaust.pdf
واترككم الان مع بعض الصور للجامعة


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل التحيات للاستاذ الفاضل رزق حجاوي على هذا الموضوع الذي يثلج الصدر ويبشر بمستقبل واعد للهندسة في اوطاننا


إن مشكلة التعليم في البلاد العربية انه يعتمد على التلقين , ويهمل جانب التفكير المنطقي والاستقراء, وحتى في كليات الهندسة تجد المدرس يركز كثيرا على حفظ القوانين التي من الصعب ان يحفظها الطالب, ويهمل كثيرا جانب تنمية الحس الهندسي الذي يجب ان يبنى تراكميا في عقول الطلاب....... فكم من طالب انهى مرحلته الجامعيه وهو لا يعرف من اين بدأ ولماذا اختار تخصصه ,,,, فاعتقد ان تطوير فكر الطلاب اهم بكثير من حفظ القوانين .......

ولكن هناك بوادر خير من الكثير من الاساتذة الافاضل ,, ولن انسى ما حييت مقولة الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرزاق طوقان- اطال الله عمره- " يا شباب قبل ما تبلشو تحللو بالمنشأ حسسو فيه بتلاقو انه 75/100 من المشكلة انحلت بدون ما تكتبو ولا رقم" 


احمد 
سنة 3 هندسة مدنية
جامعة النجاح الوطنية-نابلس -فلسطين


----------



## m66666677 (7 مايو 2010)

طالما ان المعامل تقفل في وجوه الطلاب بعد اكتمال المحاضرة ، سيضل جميع طلابنا لا يفهمون شئ ، ومستوى الهندسة في الحضيض،
في امريكا مثلا ، الطلاب عندهم كروت ممكن يدخلو الى اي معمل حتى الساعة ثلاثة فجرا ، ويمكثوا في المعمل ما يشاؤن دون تدخل اي احد.


----------



## m66666677 (7 مايو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> منذ فترة طويلة ولم اكتب في موضوع "اما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي ان يتطر " واليو سأتحدث عن تجربة جديدة في التعليم الجامعي وبشكل مختلف جدااا عن كل الجامعات في منطقة الخليج بشكل وبشكل خاص في المملكة العربية السعودية وهي انشاء جامعة الملك عبدالله والذي يطلق اختصارا واصبح اكثر شهرة باسمة la kaust وفي الحقيقة تتم هذه الجامعة بالاسلوب التعليمي الحديث وبالمباني الحديثة وعلى اعلى مستوى عالمي .
> king abdullah university of science and technology (kaust) (arabic: جامعة الملكعبد الله للعلوم و التكنولوجيا‎) is a research institution which is expected to be completed in 2009. The aim of the university is to promote research and science achievement in saudi arabia and around the globe.
> kaust is scheduled to open with a $10 billion endowment.[1]
> ...


 
اعتقد ليس المهم ان نبني جامعات عريقة ، ولكن الاهم هو ان نبني مهندسين قادرين على رفع مستوى جامعاتنا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 مايو 2010)

والله يا جماعه الموضوع ده مصيبه 
بالنسبه للجامعات وحتى كليات اللى المفروض انها كليات قمه زى الهندسه والطب لما تلاقى ان الناس بتشتكى للدرجادى يبقى الوضع خطير جداجداجدا
انا احزننى دكتور مره قالنا انتو لما بتتخرجوا وتقابلونا بره بتكونا تقريبا مش عارفين حاجه 
المشكله بقى انه قال ان دى مسؤوليتنا لاننا 
مش فاضيين ومعندناش ضمير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المشكله مش مشكله امكانيات اكتر منها مشكله ضمير 
اقل من الامكانيات دى طلعت مهندسين عظام كتير لما كان فيه امانه 
دلوقتى مشكله جامده 
الوضع يرثى له 
ونقدر نقول ان التعليم الجامعى 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (7 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
كل التحيات للاستاذ الفاضل رزق حجاوي على هذا الموضوع الذي يثلج الصدر ويبشر بمستقبل واعد للهندسة في اوطاننا


إن مشكلة التعليم في البلاد العربية انه يعتمد على التلقين , ويهمل جانب التفكير المنطقي والاستقراء, وحتى في كليات الهندسة تجد المدرس يركز كثيرا على حفظ القوانين التي من الصعب ان يحفظها الطالب, ويهمل كثيرا جانب تنمية الحس الهندسي الذي يجب ان يبنى تراكميا في عقول الطلاب....... فكم من طالب انهى مرحلته الجامعيه وهو لا يعرف من اين بدأ ولماذا اختار تخصصه ,,,, فاعتقد ان تطوير فكر الطلاب اهم بكثير من حفظ القوانين .......

ولكن هناك بوادر خير من الكثير من الاساتذة الافاضل ,, ولن انسى ما حييت مقولة الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرزاق طوقان- اطال الله عمره- " يا شباب قبل ما تبلشو تحللو بالمنشأ حسسو فيه بتلاقو انه 75/100 من المشكلة انحلت بدون ما تكتبو ولا رقم" 


احمد 
سنة 3 هندسة مدنية
جامعة النجاح الوطنية-نابلس -فلسطين*​


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (8 مايو 2010)

> *والله يا جماعه الموضوع ده مصيبه
> بالنسبه للجامعات وحتى كليات اللى المفروض انها كليات قمه زى الهندسه والطب لما تلاقى ان الناس بتشتكى للدرجادى يبقى الوضع خطير جداجداجدا
> انا احزننى دكتور مره قالنا انتو لما بتتخرجوا وتقابلونا بره بتكونا تقريبا مش عارفين حاجه
> المشكله بقى انه قال ان دى مسؤوليتنا لاننا
> ...


 
كلام سليم ولله 100/100


----------



## ادور (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر كتير 
انا اتمنا ان ادرس فيها دكتوراه


----------



## aymanallam (17 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> أما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي أن يتطور ؟؟.
> هذا السؤال يتردد خلال فترة التعليم الجامعي بين الطلاب خلال مرحلة الدارسة الجامعية وبذلك يأتي السؤال اكثر شدة عند مقابلة اي مهندس حديث تخرج فيبدأ السؤال انت خريج اي سنه ؟ ومن اي جامعة تخرجت ؟ وكأن هذين السؤالين يخفيان تشكك في قدرته المعرفية وهذا ما يكون في اغلب الاحيان لانك من خلال التعامل تجد
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## shuaa said (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115553-15.html#ixzz1b48R2qLE


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي
> السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> أما ان للتعليم الهندسي الجامعي أن يتطور ؟؟.
> ...



كلام جميل واؤيد ما جاء فيه100% وهكذا يمكننا بردم الهوه التي بيننا
ويوم امس كانت محاضرة الدكتور عاطف العراقي المباشره على النت (كفكره) رائعه وخطوه اولى للاستفاده من التكنلوجيا الحديثه للتعلم عن بعد والمناقشه على الهواء مباشره وبالعربيه وكانت بالنسبه لي عند سماعي صوت الدكتور اول مره كسماع العالم صوت رائد الفضاء ارمسترونك عند نزوله للقمر اول مره

مع فائق تقديري

شعاع سعيد​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115553-15.html#ixzz1b48r2qle
> كلام جميل واؤيد ما جاء فيه100% وهكذا يمكننا بردم الهوه التي بيننا
> ويوم امس كانت محاضرة الدكتور عاطف العراقي المباشره على النت (كفكره) رائعه وخطوه اولى للاستفاده من التكنلوجيا الحديثه للتعلم عن بعد والمناقشه على الهواء مباشره وبالعربيه وكانت بالنسبه لي عند سماعي صوت الدكتور اول مره كسماع العالم صوت رائد الفضاء ارمسترونك عند نزوله للقمر اول مره
> مع فائق تقديري
> شعاع سعيد



السلام عليكم
اشكركم جميعا على احياء وبث الروح في هذا الموضوع والذي ابتدأت الكتابه به منذ 10-1-2009 في محاولة لايصال الصوت عبر كل الطرق المتاحة وهي الانترنت من خلال ملتقى المهندسين العرب لايصال فكرة ان التعليم بالطرق التقليدية والاحتفاظ بالمعلومة واعطائها من خلال التلقين قد انتهى العهد به ولم يعد مقبولا في زمن الاجواء المفتوحة وعصر التواصل الاجتاعي ، واعطاء الامثله كيف ان العالم قد تغير وان المعلومة لم تعد حكرا للدكتور والطالب من خلال قاعة الدرس فقط .
ولكن وللاسف الشديد اقولها وبحسرة في القلب ان كل هذه النداءات ذهبت ادراج الرياح فلا الطالب مهتم بتعليم نفسة ولا حتى بنشر هذه النداءات ولا اساتذتنا الافاضل قد سمعوا هذا النداء وان سمعوا ليتهم لبو النداء.فالكل يعتبر ان ذلك لا يعنية حتى اخوتنا المهندسين والمهندسات الذي تخرجوا حديثا ليس لديهم الصبر على التواصل والتعلم.
ولكن بالامس وبعد 26 عاما اسمع لاول مره استاذ جامعي عربي على البث المباشر يحاضر وانا استمع اليه بكل حرص على الا تضيع كلمة واحدة مما يقوله بالرغم من انه اشار الى ان المحاضرة صوتا وبور بيونت سيتم نشرها للجميع.
وعادت الايام لايام الدراسة فالذي اخذناه في قرابة شهرين او اكثر في الجامعة تم اعطاؤه عبر النت في هذه المحاضرة.
وهذه كبداية للتعليم المتواصل عن بعد لا يسعني الا ان اعيد شكري لكل من ساهم في نشر الاعلان عن المحاضرة وكذلك توجيه الشكر والعرفان والشكر الجزيل للاستاذ الدكتور عاطف العراقي على هذه المبادرة والتي اتمنى ان تتواصل.
وبقي هناك موضوع اخر لم يتم تحقيقه بعد وهو التواصل بين الخريجين والجامعات فكم اتمنى ان يكون هناك مساق حر ليس له علامة او حتى رسوم يتم من خلال هذا المساق التواصل بين الطلبة في سنة التخرج الاستماع للمهندسين المتخريجين بالتحدث والشرح عن المشاريع التي عملوا بها وايصال الفكره انه ليس هناك هوة بين التعليم الهندسي الجامعي والعمل في الموقع وانما يتم تسخير هذا التعليم في تطوير اسلوب التنفيذ وبقدر ما نطبق ما تعلمناه في الجامعة بقدر ما نكون مميزين وعلى درجة عالية في الدقة والتنفيذ.
فهناك الكثير من المهندسين لديهم من الخبرات العمليه ما يثري التعليم الجامعي ويسير بهم نحو مستقبل افضل بدل ان نخرج مهندسين اميين من الناحية العملية وببغاوات في الحفظ دون ان يفهم معنى ما يحفظة.
مع تحياتي للجميع
ونحو مستقبل افضل​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود يا باشمهندس...ويارب الناس كلها تستفاد منه


----------

